# Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??



## franz moll (16. Jan. 2014)

Hallo ich plane ein Goldfischteich.
Wie oft muss das Wasser im Teich Umgewälst werden?
bei Kois 1 mal pro Stunde und bei Goldfische

Danke


----------



## Limnos (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich ??*

Umwälzung ist nicht zwangsläufig nötig. Ein vernünftig besetzter Teich mit ausreichend Unterwasserpflanzen braucht gar keine Umwälzung. Im Winter ist sie sogar schädlich, weil sie die Temperaturschichtung zerstören kann. Im Sommer beschleunigt sie den Stoffumsatz, was vermehrt "Algenfutter" generiert.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich ??*



Limnos schrieb:


> Umwälzung ist nicht zwangsläufig nötig. Ein vernünftig besetzter Teich mit ausreichend Unterwasserpflanzen braucht gar keine Umwälzung.



Bei Goldis ohne Geburtenkontrolle, aber mit Fütterung, wohl nur 1 bis 2 Jahre dann wird es eng.
Also doch lieber früher anfangen mit Filtern und weniger füttern und eine Geburtenkontrolle einführen???




Limnos schrieb:


> Im Winter ist sie sogar schädlich, weil sie die Temperaturschichtung zerstören kann.


Kann muß aber nicht, kommt ja immer auf den Teich evtl. Abdeckung oder gar Heizung an




Limnos schrieb:


> Im Sommer beschleunigt sie den Stoffumsatz, was vermehrt "Algenfutter" generiert.
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



Was rausgefiltert und aus dem System entfernt ist kann sich nicht umsetzen, darum ist ja die richtige Vorfilterung entscheidend, wenn natürlich der angesaugte Dreck noch wochenlang in irgend welchen Schwämmen gammelt und sich dadurch auflöst geb ich dir Recht 

Sorry Wolfgang konnte das nicht "so" stehen lassen.

LG René


----------



## jolantha (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



franz moll schrieb:


> Wie oft muss das Wasser im Teich Umgewälst werden?
> bei Kois 1 mal pro Stunde und bei Goldfische



Hallo Franz,
bei Koi einmal die Stunde die gesamte Wassermenge umzuwälzen, ist ja bei vielen Teichen gar nicht machbar. Es kommt doch immer auf die Größe und den Besatz an , 
Außerdem,  wie Limnos schon schrieb, auf die Bepflanzung . 
Wie sollen, z. B .  meine Pumpen denn dimensioniert sein, um 70 000 l Wasser in einer Stunde  "durchzujagen ". 
Dabei kommt dann bestimmt keine vernünftige Filterung mehr zustande.
Im Prinzip ist es egal, ob Koi oder Goldfische , die Wasserqualität ist entscheidend für das Überleben, und nicht unbedingt die Klarheit.


----------



## franz moll (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Danke für die Beiträge


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi

@ René: Was rausgefiltert und aus dem System entfernt ist kann sich nicht umsetzen, darum ist ja die richtige Vorfilterung entscheidend, wenn natürlich der angesaugte Dreck noch wochenlang in irgend welchen Schwämmen gammelt und sich dadurch auflöst geb ich dir Recht

Wenn ein Filter regelmäßig gereinigt wird, verringert sich das Problem des Stoffumsatzes natürlich. Das heißt aber nicht, dass der Filter jetzt gar nichts mehr an das Wasser abgibt. Ein Filter hält nur, bis er gereinigt wird den Schmutz fest, entfernt ihn aber nicht aus dem Kreislauf. Solange es darin eine Bakterienflora und Kleintierfauna gibt, geben diese Ausscheidungsstoffe ab (Kleintier macht auch Mist). Entscheidender ist aber die Wasserbewegung: in der Natur gibt es die Frühjahrs-Vollzirkukation auf Grund der Erwärmung. Das ist auch dann der Auftakt zur Algenblüte. Durch permanente Wasserbewegung verewigen wir diese Zirkulation. Viele können sich dann nur noch durch UV Klärer helfen.

@Bei Goldis ohne Geburtenkontrolle, aber mit Fütterung, wohl nur 1 bis 2 Jahre dann wird es eng.
Also doch lieber früher anfangen mit Filtern und weniger füttern und eine Geburtenkontrolle einführen???

Ich habe keinerlei Technik am Teich und praktisch immer klares Wasser. Für die Geburtenkontrolle sorgt der __ Fischreiher.

@Kann muß aber nicht, kommt ja immer auf den Teich evtl. Abdeckung oder gar Heizung an

Eine Abdeckung wird nur die Abkühlung des Teichs verlangsamen (und später die Wiedererwärmung), wenn man aber durch Wasserbewegung das 4°C Wasser nach oben bringt, kühlt auch dieses auf unter 4°C ab. Und mit einer Heizung dagegen zu wirken, halte ich für äußerst unökologisch. Außerdem erzeugt auch sie Konvektionsströmung, egal wo sie sich im Teich befindet.
Ich beziehe mich dabei nur auf die Haltung einheimischer Tiere (incl. Golfisch), was für Koi nötig ist oder nicht, darüber maße ich mir kein Urteil an.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich beziehe mich dabei nur auf die Haltung einheimischer Tiere (incl. Golfisch), was für Koi nötig ist oder nicht, darüber maße ich mir kein Urteil an.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,
ich glaube ich kann meinen ältesten Koi, der ja nun schon über 30 Jahre alt ist, getrost als
" einheimisch " betrachten. Er ist ja eigentlich ein Karpfen , und die gibts hier ja mehr als 
genug .


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Jolantha

Wenn ich immer lese, was man für Koi alles vorsehen muss, dann denke ich, dass er nicht mehr viel vom __ Wildkarpfen hat, ebenso wenig wie unsere "Turbokühe" keine Auerochsen mehr sind. Auch ist das Klima in der Hauptinsel Japans: Honschu subtropisch. Es kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass Koi ziemliche Werte darstellen, und man deshalb eine gewisse "Über" fürsorglichkeit an den Tag legt. Wie schon gesagt: ich habe darüber zwar meine Gedanken aber keine Kenntnisse oder Erfahrungen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hoshy (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin Franz
Die Umwälzrate sollte in etwa das Teichvolumen in 1-2 Stunden haben.Und auch wenn es für manche schwer vorstellbar ist,auch ein 100m³ Teich kann mit einem guten TF plus Biostufe so gehändelt werden.2-3 Rohrpumpen oder Luftheber machen so etwas möglich.Der schnelle Flow in der Biostufe ist nicht kontraproduktiv.Wird ein Pflanzenfilter mit betrieben,sollte dieser aber einen geringeren Flow bekommen.
Gruß Felix


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



> Die Umwälzrate liegt bei 1-2 mal Teichvolumen pro Stunde



Wer sagt denn das 
Habe selbst einen 36m³ Koiteich und der wird alle 2 Std. einmal umgewälzt und die Wasserwerte sin TOP.
Wenn ich den 2X in der Stunde umwälzen will kann ich ja Wellenreiten machen 
Es gibt nur sehr wenige die einen solchen Flow fahren.
Ich finds nicht unbedingt gut.
Erlich genommen ist es fast egal wie oft der Teich umgewälzt wird Hauptsache die Wasserwerte sind TOP


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

*@-Felix "Hoshy"* Da gehen aber die Meinungen auch auseinander...

1-2 mal in der Stunde ist schon ordentlich, aber was bringt es unterm Strich...Andere sagen wieder, dass bei einem Koiteich das Wasser innerhalb von 2 Stunden 1 x durch den Filter sollte.

Darüber sind schon etliche Diskussionen geführt worden, aber keiner hat so wirklich fundierte Ergebnisse - Warum, Wieso, Weshalb. Ich finde das Thema dennoch spannend...viele verschiedene Meinungen sind immer gut.

Nachtrag:Armin war schneller  und ich wälze auch mein Volumen innerhalb von 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden nur 1 x durch den Filter


----------



## Hoshy (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin
War ein Dreher im Text,hab das geändert.Natürlich ist es so richtig:Teichvolumen alle ein bis zwei Stunden durch den Filter.Je höher der Besatz,je höher der Flow.
Gruß Felix


----------



## lollo (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo,

wie berechnet ihr denn eure Gehirnströme  Flow  am Teich.


----------



## Michael H (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Das heißt also für mich , das ich meine 6500 Pumpe in Rente schicken kann , da ich ja die 30 000 Liter Anpeile und das mit Koi besatz ........


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Unter allgemein gehaltenen Bedingungen ja, aber es geht auch mt dieser Pumpe. Haben Andere ja auch schon gezeigt, dass sie mit weniger Durchflussvolumen bzw. Umwälzvolumen auch sauberes klares Wasser haben.

Aber zurück zu deiner Frage eine andere Antwort: Das muss nicht sein, aber je höher die Umwälzrate und die Sogwirkung "bei einem vernünftigen Vorfilter" halt ist, desto schneller wird dem Teichwasser der Schmutz entnommen, was wiederum zu einer geringeren Belastung für den Filter wird, was wiederum zu weniger notwendigen Filtermaterial führen könnte, was wieder am Ende Finanzmittel spart.


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem sauberen Wasser?

Hier sind Leute die Wälzen alle 2Stunden um für sauberes Wasser,
andere machen es alle Stunde, ist das dann doppelt so sauber?
Mittlerweile lese ich oft von alle halbe Stunde, das ist dann viermal so sauber.

Woran liegt es:
Bekommen wir durch Umwelteinflüsse soviel mehr Dreck ins Wasser?
Kacken die Fische mehr?
Wird die Zuchtform immer empfindlicher?
Werden die Filter immer schlechter?
Wird der Flow gebraucht wegen Baufehler (Gammelecken)?
All das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da wir hier ein gutes Forum haben um solche Fehler zu vermeiden.

Wie ihr seht hab ich viele Fragen, da mir noch keiner schlüssig erklären konnte warum man den Flow immer weiter steigern muß.

Gruß
Norbert, der vor 10Jahren gelesen hat das der Flow noch bei alle 3-4Std war.


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



> Woran liegt es:
> Bekommen wir durch Umwelteinflüsse soviel mehr Dreck ins Wasser? - ich denke Nein
> Kacken die Fische mehr? - je nachdem, wie gefüttert wird, Ja
> Wird die Zuchtform immer empfindlicher? - Nein
> ...



Ich werde mich dieser Herausforderung mal stellen und dazu mal meine Meinung bzw. mein Verständnis dazu kund tun...

Wie ich ja schon schrieb, geht es sicher auch mit weniger Umwälzrate, wie an deinem Beispiel oder auch bei Werner "wp3d" und noch vielen Anderen gut zu sehen ist...

...aber, meine Meinung...

...ein höherer Durchsatz bietet sich an, 

- wenn ein Teich ohne Pflanzen bzw. Pflanzenfilter betrieben wird, weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die umgewandelten Nährstoffe in einem sterilen Koiteich keinen gewollten Abnehmer finden und somit den Algenwuchs fördern können - die Algen (die noch nicht festsitzen) würden dann recht schnell wieder im Vorfilter landen und durch den Vorfilter entsorgt
- um die Abfallprodukte der Fische und Pflanzen schnellstmöglich aus dem Wasser herauszulösen, damit diese nicht Lösung übergehen und wiederum Nährstoffe für Algen sind
- damit sich in den Ablaufrohren vom BA und Skimmer und Seitenablauf via Schwerkraft kein unnötiger Schmutz absetzen kann, der auf Grund zu geringer Strömung im Rohr liegen bleiben könnte
- wenn bei Vorhandensein eines sehr guten Vor-Feinfilters durch das Herauslösen der Schmutzteilchen bevor sie in Lösung übergehen, die Belastungen für die Biofilterung auf Dauer geringer wären und somit deutlich weniger Biofiltermaterial benötigt wird, das hätte zur Folge, dass ein geringerer Platzbedarf für eine "Filteranlage" notwendig wäre und auch Geld gespart werden kann (da weniger Biofiltermaterial)
- wenn teils übermäßig gefüttert wird oder zu viel proteinreiches Futter verwendet wird, um die Fische schnell wachsen zu lassen (mästen) , da auch die "Verdauung" bei einem Koi doch eher einem "Durchlaufposten" gleicht, dadurch durchaus mehr Ausscheidungen oder Verwertungsreste produziert werden


----------



## Hoshy (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das heißt also für mich , das ich meine 6500 Pumpe in Rente schicken kann , da ich ja die 30 000 Liter Anpeile und das mit Koi besatz ........



Moin
Wenn du mit BA und Skimmer arbeitest,heißt die Antwort:Ja.BA auf 110er Rohr ~13000L und Skimmer auf 110er Rohr ~7000 L Flow.Fährst du weniger ,versotten die BA Rohre mit der Zeit.
Der Skimmer soll ja ziehen,also muß er auch seinen Flow haben.
Hast du nichts dergleichen verbaut und deine Werte sind OK,passt es.


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



			
				Zacky schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber, meine Meinung...
> 
> ...ein höherer Durchsatz bietet sich an,
> 
> ...



Hallo Rico (Zacky)

Ich möchte es bewußt nicht auf meinen Teich beziehen, sondern wo ist der Unterschied zwischen alle 2Stunden, einmal die Stunde und alle halbe Stunde Umwälzung.
Die Pumpleistung verdoppelt bzw. vervierfacht sich und sonst?

Meinst du da passen deine aufgezählten Punkte zum Durchsatz auch noch?
Ich glaube die hat man auch bei alle 2Stunden gut im Griff.
Wo ist die Grenze nach oben?

Könnte doch auch sein das es so eine Art Gruppenzwang ist, der eine hat einen schönen Teich mit viel Flow und der nächste macht es nach und immer weiter dreht sich die Spirale.
Viele wollen auf dem neusten Stand sein oder sogar noch einen drauf legen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Ich denke, dass die Umwälzrate mit dem Punkt hier

_*- damit sich in den Ablaufrohren vom BA und Skimmer und Seitenablauf via Schwerkraft kein unnötiger Schmutz absetzen kann, der auf Grund zu geringer Strömung im Rohr liegen bleiben könnte*_

auf jeden Fall einen konkreten Bezug hat. Wenn ich jetzt nur einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer habe, brauche ich nach meinem Verständnis je Leitung etwa 10.000 l/h Durchsatz, damit zum Einen eine vernünftige Sogwirkung erzielt wird und zum Anderen, besagter Schmutz nicht im Rohr liegen bleibt. Das macht dann also 20.000 l/h, wenn ich beide Leitungen offen lasse. Das bei einem 20 qbm Teich, wäre also folgerichtig eine Umwälzrate von 1 x pro Stunde. Jedoch kann ich hier natürlich wieder Abstriche machen, wenn ich nur ein Ablauf offen halte und entsprechend wechseln mag.

Habe ich mehrere Abläufe die mit einem höheren Schmutzaufkommen fertig werden müssten, sollte sich die Umwälzleistung anpassen. Ein Skimmer brauch sicher etwas weniger Durchsatz, da die Schmutzpartikel auf der Wasseroberfläche doch leichter als Wasser sind und schwimmen. Demnach sollte auch weniger "Energie" notwendig sein, diese Stoffe durch das Rohr zu befördern.

Anders bei den BA, denn hier sind die Schmutzpartikel halt schwerer als Wasser und liegen am Boden. Das würde mir sagen, dass ich also etwas mehr Energie/Kraft brauche um diese durch das Rohr zu fördern.

Ich denke einfach auch, dass ein BA mit unzureichender Sogwirkung - die sich aus der Umälzrate ergibt - auch keinen großen Arbeitsradius erreicht und somit den Schmutz nicht ansaugt. So macht ein BA dann keinen Sinn.

Sicher ist auch das wiederum abhängig vom Teichboden, wie dieser gestaltet ist, denn wenn er Trichterförmig ist und einen schrägen Boden hat, dann sollte bei einer optimierten Strömung im Teich der Schmutz im Vortex-Prinzip zum BA kommen. Dann ist es jedoch wieder entscheidend, dass der Schmutz in den BA-Rohren nicht liegen bleibt.

Habe ich keinen BA kann ich sicher auch mit einer 6000er Pumpe, welche ggf. am Boden liegt, das Wasser nach oben fördern. Ob hier jedoch der Einsatzradius ausreichend wäre, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Dazu natürlich dann noch ein Skimmer, der die Oberfläche weitestgehend sauber halten kann.

Ich denke, dass die Umwälzraten auch von der Teichform abhängig sind. Ein Teich mit 4 m Durchmesser, 3m Tiefe hat etwa 38 qbm und hier braucht es vielleicht nur einen BA und einen Skimmer. Das wieder mit besagten 10tsd berücksichtigt, ergibt eine Umwälzrate von 1 x alle 2 Stunden. Und das immer nur auf die Rohrleitungen berücksichtigt.

Sicher sind jegliche Gedankengänge stets abhängig vom jeweiligen Teich, Besatzdichte, Größe, Form und so weiter...aber doch sind wir uns hier im Forum meist einig, dass eine gewisse Teichgröße und Form auch gewisse Grundlagen der Teichreinigung/Filterung beinhalten sollte. Diese Teichreinigung/Filterung geht nunmal über die Anzahl der Abläufe und der dazugehörigen Rohrleitungen. Daran kommen wir nicht vorbei. Und wenn die Rohrleitungen funktionieren sollen, dann bedarf es der passenden Umwälzrate.

Die Grenze nach oben ist sicher dann erreicht, wenn die Fische nur noch am Gegenschwimmen sind oder durch den Filter machen. 


Nachtrag: eigenes Zitat - *eine gewisse Teichgröße und Form auch gewisse Grundlagen der Teichreinigung/Filterung beinhalten sollte. Diese Teichreinigung/Filterung geht nunmal über die Anzahl der Abläufe und der dazugehörigen Rohrleitungen*

das soll nun nicht wieder heißen, dass jeder Teich über einen oder gar mehrere BA verfügen muss, der BA ist nur ein effektives Mittel den Schmutz am Boden aufzunehmen. Wer keinen BA verwendet, weil er keinen bzw. wenig Schmutz am Teichgrund hat, braucht auch nicht diese Umwälzrate. Ein Skimmer ist auch kein Muss, aber hilfreich die Oberfläche von Pollen und leichten schwimmenden Schmutz zu befreien.


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Die angemessene oder optimale Umwälzrate hat mit folgenden Umständen was zu tun.
(Es sind Punkte dabei, die schon von anderen genannt wurden. )

- Die Ausscheidungen der Fische sollten schnell umgewandelt werden. Hier reichen, bei angemessenem Besatz, auch alle 4-12 Stunden.
- Die gröberen Partikel sollten rausgeholt werden. Damit das auch Sinn macht, ist ein entsprechender Vorfilter nötig. Hier ist mehr Umwälzung durchaus der Wasserklarheit zuträglich, wenn der Filter das abkann.
- Die Rohrleitungen des BA oder der Skimmer benötigen eine gewisse Strömung, damit sich keine Partikel absetzen oder eine große Fläche abgesaugt werden kann.
- Die meisten Fische finden es angenehm, wenn eine Strömung im Teich ist. (Die muss nicht ganztägig sein!)

Die Umwälzrate hängt von einigen Faktoren ab und keiner sollte sich unwohl fühlen, wenn er nicht stündlich seinen Teichinhalt umwälzt. 
Ich persönlich habe über die Zeit meinen Vorfilter optimiert und durch einen erhöhten Flow durchaus eine sichtbare Verbesserung der Wasserklarheit festgestellt.


----------



## Geisy (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Bei den Rohrleitungen bin ich bei euch, wobei ..........
müssen wir da mal über die Verlegung nachdenken?

Abflüsse vom Klo funktionieren über viele Jahre ohne zusetzen bei wenig Umwälzung.
Machen wir da Baufehler?

Würde es den Rohren auch reichen stoßweise zu Pumpen oder einmal die Woche den Flow zu erhöhen?


----------



## Zacky (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Bei den Abwasserleitungen des Hauses kommt der Schmutz ja von vornherein mit einem Schwall Wasser an und hat somit eine eigene ausreichende Geschwindigkeit den Schmutz zu befördern. Zudem sind die Leitungen normalerweise frei. Auch gehen bei den Hauswasserleitungen, diese meistens mit einer Neigung von mind. 1cm/m zum Hauptkanal.

Anders beim Teich, da laufen die Leitungen doch eher mit 1 cm/m vom BA hoch in Richtung Teichwand und werden dann hinter der Teichwand auf -50cm bis -1m (zum Teichniveau) meist senkrecht nach oben geführt um dann wieder in die Waagerechte zu gehen, um an den Filter angeschlossen zu werden. Schon alleine durch den teils senkrechten Aufstieg, der häufig 1m - 1,50m Höhe hat, könnte sich bei zu geringer Fließgeschwindigkeit gerade dort der schwerere Schmutz absetzen. Das Rohr ist auch mit Wasser gefüllt, was doch auch einen enormen Widerstand mit sich bringt.

Ein stoßweises Erhöhen der Pumpenleistung - also quasi das Zuschalten einer deutlich stärkeren Pumpen - macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, da das Wasser dann ja nicht plötzlich stoßweise schneller wird, sondern sich nur die Fließgeschwindigkeit proportional erhöht. Sollte da Schmutz bereits abgelagert sein, wird dieser auf einen Zeitraum X durch die höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit hoffentlich gelöst und abtransportiert. Aber das geht nicht sofort beim Zuschalten. Wie lange jetzt der Zeitraum X wäre, vermag ich nun nicht zu beurteilen.

Ich denke man kann es mit dem Autofahren auch gut vergleichen: Wenn ich schon 80 km/h fahre und dann nochmal kurzzeitig auf's Pedal trete, dauert es seine Zeit bis ich auf 180 km/h bin. Selbst mit Runterschalten.  So stelle ich mir das auch mit dem Wasser vor, es fließt ja bereits mit 6000 l/h - nur langsam, durch Zuschalten des "Turbo" komme ich bspw. 10 Minuten später auf 15.000 l/h.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo,

interessante Diskussion. Also ich habe es im Herbst so gemacht:

Zunächst der Hinweis, dass ich mit Halbschwerkraft arbeite und einen Pumpenschacht habe. Ich habe den Zugschieber vom Bodenablauf geschlossen und die Pumpe hat die Pumpenkammer ziemlich schnell leergepumt. Dann habe ich die Pumpe abgestellt und die leere Pumpenkammer durch Öffnen des Zugschiebers geflutet. Da war richtig viel Power dahinter und es kam ganz schon viel Dreck mit. War die Pumpenkammer wieder voll mit Schmutzwasser, wurde der Zugschieber wieder geschlossen und die Kammer mittels Eimer leer geschöpft. Das dreckige Wasser habe ich meinen Beeten gegönnt. Diese Prozedur habe ich fünf oder sechs Mal wiederholt. Beim letzten Mal war das Wasser deutlich sauberer. Dann wurde Leitungswasser nachgefüllt und ich hatte gleich einen Teil-Teichwasserwechsel vollzogen. Die gleiche Vorgehensweise werde ich im Frühjahr praktizieren.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Hoshy (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin
Hier kann man schön sehen wie  die Rohre mit der Zeit aussehen.Wenn dann noch zu wenig Flow gefahren wird,sind die bald zu und dann darf ein Hochdruckspüler durch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n870OnaPsps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzb2W20tNDI
Hier wird im übrigen ein Flow von 15m³/h gefahren.
Gruß Felix


----------



## Michael H (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

" Von bald zu " würde ich jetzt nicht gerade sprechen .

Das da ein paar Ablagerungen sind , lässt sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht vermeiden . 

So wie das Holger Praktiziert werde ich das dann auch machen . Schieber zu , Pumpenkammer leeren , Schieber wieder auf , das dann ein Paar mal und gut ist . Das jedes Früh und Spätjahr , das sollte die Ablagerungen in Grenzen halten .


----------



## Hoshy (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin
In dem Video wird ein Flow von 15m³ gefahren.Mit 6m³ sähe das bestimmt schon ganz anders aus.Ein Minimum von 10m³ sollte schon angestrebt werden.
Gruß Felix


----------



## Michael H (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Hoshy schrieb:


> Moin
> In dem Video wird ein Flow von 15m³ gefahren.Mit 6m³ sähe das bestimmt schon ganz anders aus.Ein Minimum von 10m³ sollte schon angestrebt werden.
> Gruß Felix



Da sind wir schon einer Meinung , das Bestreite ich ja nicht .

Wird das Rohr aber öfters gesäubert , sprich Schieber auf und zu , sollte sich das doch in Grenzen halten  " nehm ich jetzt einfach so mal an "


P.S. Trotzdem werd ich mir minimum eine 10 000 oder Stärkere Pumpe noch zulegen .


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

He Michael!
Da gebe es noch eine Lösung um Deine Rohre zu reinigen und ohne noch mal viele Euronen für eine extra Pumpe aus zu geben, mechanisch. Allerdings nur für 100 er KG bzw. HT-Rohr. Ein Styropor- Ball oder Würfel mit einer dem entsprechenden langer Strippe verklebt und am anderen Ende eine Laichbürste. Die Anlage normal laufen lassen, dann sollte das Styropor in Deinen Filter auftauchen, Pumpe ausschalten und die Laichbürste hinter her ziehen. Den Dreck absaugen oder ablassen, fertig. Sind 87 Grad-Bogen verarbeitet, dann sollte man es einfach mal nur mit einen Bogen als sogenannte Trocken-Übung mal ausprobieren,ob die Strippe nicht reist. Ansonsten die Bürste kürzen, auf 10 cm .

mfg Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Michael H schrieb:


> Das heißt also für mich , das ich meine 6500 Pumpe in Rente schicken kann , da ich ja die 30 000 Liter Anpeile und das mit Koi besatz ........



Nicht unbedingt.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für einen Koiteich planst, aber wenn Du einen Pflanzenfilter dazu bauen willst, wäre das die ideale Pumpe um das Wasser dort durchzuschicken 

Ansonsten gibt es von meiner Seite aus nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, wurde alles schon gesagt.

Ich habe knapp 35000l und fahre im Sommer mit ca. 36000l Durchsatz pro Stunde.
Eine 20000er Pumpe, eine 10000er Pumpe und ein ca. 6000er Luftheber am Pflanzenfilter.

Aktuell wird mit 20000l gefiltert (wenn wieder alles geht, denn momentan ist Stillstand. Irgendwo ist ein defekt und der FI kommt ständig. Hab alles abgeschaltet).

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für einen Koiteich planst, aber wenn Du einen Pflanzenfilter dazu bauen willst, wäre das die ideale Pumpe um das Wasser dort durchzuschicken
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es von meiner Seite aus nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, wurde alles schon gesagt



Hmmmmmmmm

Ja einen kleinen Pflanzen/Bodenfilter wird es geben ( etwa 5 qm ) .

Ok dann werd ich erst mal die 6500 er  laufen lassen . Eine Stärkere ist ja dann immer noch schnell gekauft .

P.S. Das lieb ich ja so hier im Forum , das es doch immer wieder eine andere Lösung gibt .
OK ok ich weiß ja jeder Teich ist anderes und bei jedem funktioniert es Besser oder Schlechter.
Man muß halt Testen was bei einem am bessten für Sauberes und Klares Wasser ist .


----------



## jolantha (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha
> 
> Auch ist das Klima in der Hauptinsel Japans: Honschu subtropisch.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Sicher gibt es bei uns auch Koihalter , die Wert auf " echte " Japaner legen . 
Hab ich absolut nichts gegen. 
Die Koi, ( Farbkarpfen ) die ich besitze, sind einfach aus heimischer Nachzucht, und vom 
subtropischen Klima genauso weit entfernt, wie ich vom Kilimandscharo . 
Der Züchter hat mehrere Teiche, in einem Waldgebiet gelegen, und ich habe dort noch nie auch nur einen einzigen Filter gesehen. 
1 x im Jahr läßt er seine Teiche ab , fängt alles raus,was Verkaufsgröße hat, und veranstaltet einen Tag der offenen Tür. 
Dort gibt es aber auch Goldis, __ Shubunkin, Orfen usw. 
Natürlich sind die Preise um 2/3 niedriger als bei einem Koizüchter, bzw im Tiermarkt.
Deshalb ist es für mich auch nicht relevant, wie oft mein Teich umgewälzt wird, 
solange meine Wasserqualität in Ordnung ist, und meine Fische gesund sind.


----------



## lotta (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo,
da ich hier schon einer Weile mitlese, 
möchte ich gerne meine Filter/Pumpenvariante mit einwerfen.
Mein Teich hat 15000Liter, ich besitze eine Oase Pumpe, mit nur 3600Liter Durchfluss.
Damit wird das Wasser aus dem Teich durch einen Druckfilter gepumpt(als Vorfilter sozusagen)
dann weiter in eine 300Liter Tonne, mit Matten und Vlies(dort werden die feinen Schwebestoffe gut zurückgehalten)
Von dort läuft das Wasser oben raus, über einen Wasserfall, durch meinen , mit vielen Pflanzen bestückten ca5m Bachlauf.wieder zurück in den Teich.
Auch im Teich, wachsen viele Pflanzen.
Ich habe optimale Wasserwerte und ganz klares Wasser.
Was meint ihr, sollte die Pumpe trotzdem gegen eine Stärkere ausgetauscht werden, 
oder ist das nur nötig, wenn die Wasserwerte schlechter werden ?
Schonmal danke für evtl. Tips


----------



## muh.gp (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Lotta,

meine Meinung wäre:

Never change a running system!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi Lotta.

Wenn bei Dir alles passt und Du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist, dann würde ich nix ändern. 
Auch schlechtere Wasserwerte sind mit einer stärkeren Pumpe bestimmt nicht schneller weg, denn die Ursache für schlechtere Werte ist meist nicht die Pumpe.


Angefangen hat die Diskussion ja hiermit und wir sind wohl zwischendurch kurz ein wenig vom Pfad abgekommen. 



> Hallo ich plane ein Goldfischteich.
> Wie oft muss das Wasser im Teich Umgewälst werden?
> bei Kois 1 mal pro Stunde und bei Goldfische



Letztendlich gitb es keine begründete Formel und Erklärung für die notwendige Umwälzrate. Jeder kann machen, wie er will, solange er mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi,

mein Teich wird net umgewälzt

Allein schon wegen 14t Waschkies die da auf der Folie liegen:gelbrotekarte.

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Lotta!
Früher habe ich in der Winterzeit ganz gerne mal ein Teichbuch gelesen und in einem stand, das der Teich mindestens 5 mal am Tag umgewälzt werden sollte. Also liegst Du ( 5,76 mal) mit Deinen Wert doch gut im Rennen.
Die "Filterformel" heißt: so viel Wasser wie möglich( größten Schlauchanschluss benutzen am Filter), so langsam wie möglich( so setzt sich der "Dreck" ab). Deswegen ist der Eigenbau mit 100 er Rohr und in Schwerkraft(kein Leistungsabfall der Pumpe) so beliebt.

mfg Ron!


----------



## lotta (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Danke an alle
mit euren Posts,habt ihr mir wirklich geholfen.Klasse
Somit, werde ich erstmal keine stärkere Pumpe kaufen.


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Ich möchte mal die letzten Posts zusammen fassen.
Da waren zwei die gar nicht umwälzen und gutes Wasser haben.
Einige fahren hier deutlich weniger Flow als einmal die Stunde, dazu gehöre auch ich mit einmal am Tag. Auch die sind mit ihrer Wasserqualität zufrieden.
Ich Danke euch für diese Aussagen die mich hier weiter bringen.
Die Rohre können da auch mit Bürste oder Schieber gereinigt werden und brauchen nicht den ständig hohen Flow. Um die Rohre zu spülen könnte man auch ab und zu mal eine Schmutzwasserpumpe/Rohrpumpe  anschließen.

Somit schließe ich für mich nun die Rohrleitung auch aus für den Flow und ich habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage hier.
Es wird aber oft jedem neuen geraten mach einmal die Stunde.



> Ich möchte es bewußt nicht auf meinen Teich beziehen, sondern wo ist der Unterschied zwischen alle 2Stunden, einmal die Stunde und alle halbe Stunde Umwälzung.
> Die Pumpleistung verdoppelt bzw. vervierfacht sich und sonst?


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

...habe nochmal recherchiert und trotzdem nicht die absolute Aussage gefunden, aber finde diese Berechnung nicht schlecht.

*Verweilzeit[min] = Volumen der Filteranlage[m³] / Durchflussgeschwindigkeit[m³/h]*60 *

Quelle: Website Koishop

Hier wird von einer Verweilzeit von 8-12 Minuten des Wassers gesprochen, die es benötigt damit die Bakterien ihre Arbeit verrichten können. In dem Fall ist eine Durchflussmenge eher unerheblich, jedoch richtet sich alles nach der Filtergröße. Jetzt müsste man wieder über die Filtergrößen diskutieren, aber auch da gibt's sicher keine allgemein gültigen Aussagen, auf Grund des technischen Fortschrittes. 

In meinem Fall: 38 kbm Teich, 4 kbm Filtervolumen, Durchfluss 25tsd l/h = *9,6* Minuten Standzeit.

Die Frage ist noch, was ist alles Filtervolumen - nur die Biokammer (Helix, Matten, Kaldness etc.)?

Dann würde es bei mir wie folgt aussehen: 2,6 kbm Filtervolumen (Helix und Mattenpatronenfilter), Durchfluss 25 tsd l/h = *6,24* Minuten.

Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass die 2.Berechnung richtiger wäre, dann ist meine Duchflussrate zu hoch bzw. mein Biofilter zu klein. 

So könnte man an dieser Stelle sagen, dass eine Durchflussrate von 6500 l/h - bei einem Filtervolumen vom 1100 l ausreichend wäre. Oder!? 

Dann müsste ich ja weiter darüber nachdenken, wenn ich auf meine Durchflussraten in den Leitungen achten möchte - um eben nicht zusätzlich mit Bürsten oder Ähnlichem zu reinigen, meinen Filter zu vergrößern!?


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

mal folgende Rechnung: 

- 0,1 kbm Filtervolumen / 0,5 kbm l/h Durchflussgeschwindigkeit x 60 = 12 Minuten 
- 0,1 kbm Filtervolumen / 0,75 kbm l/h Durchflussgeschwindigkeit x 60 - 8 Minuten 

Fazit: also 500-750 l/h Durchfluss je 100 l Filtervolumen!?


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Rico und natürlich ihr anderen auch 

Genau mit deinem letztem Post sprichst du das an was mir die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf schwirrt. 
Von daher wäre es ja am effektivsten, wenn man erstmal die Oberfläche des Teiches berechnet und den oder die dafür benötigten Skimmer ableitet.  Diese benötigen einen entsprechenden Floh.  Weiterhin muss dann die Bodenfläche und die dafür benötigte Menge an Abläufen berechnet werden. Daraus ergibt sich auch deren Floh. 

Beides zusammen ergibt dann und jetzt wird es entscheidend, den Durchfluß für den Vorfilter. 

Danach gibt es dann das Problem wieviel Biomedium brauch ich bei wieviel Fisch.
Hier gibt es ja zum Glück entsprechende Tabellen im Netz.

Angenommenen ich hab jetzt einen größeren Teich mit ca 100 m3
benötigte 2 Skimmer und 2 Bodenabĺäufe also so ca. 40.000 Liter Umwälzung damit auch ein ordentlicher Sog überall ist. Benötige aber nur 100 Liter HellX, weil der Besatz so gering ist.
Da dürfte der Behälter für das HellX nicht zu groß sein sonst bekommen die Bakis nichts zu tun. Andererseits ist beim kleinen Behälter aber der Floh zu groß so das die Bakis garnicht so schnell zum Zuge kommen.  
Also müßte man nach dem Vorfter einen Großteil des Wassers direkt zurück in den Teich leiten und könnte damit eine entsprechende Kreisströmmung erzeugen. Und mit dem Rest durch die Bioabteilung.
Bei diesem Aufbau kommt aber wiederum nicht alles Wasser in den Genuss der Biofilterung.
 

Also wieder nicht das optimale ........

LG Rene


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



troll20 schrieb:


> Also wieder nicht das optimale ........


 
Was ist schon optimal? Genau darum dreht sich ja dieses Thema am Ende wieder und sämtliche bisherigen Lösungsansätze sind dahin! 

Wie groß muss ein für den Teich "optimaler" Filter sein? Wie muss dieser aufgebaut sein, also wie groß sollte die Biokammer sein? Wie sieht ein "optimaler" Vorfilter aus? Was ist denn eigentlich Filtervolumen? Biofilter oder alles komplett mit Vorfilter, Biokammer und Pumpenkammer?

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal meinen Teich zur Grundlage nutze - ist die Aussage; das komplette Teichwasser sollte innerhalb von 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter wieder korrekt - wenn man jetzt sagt, dass noch die (durchaus veraltete) Regel "10% vom Teichvolumen sollte Filtervolumen sein" gilt. 

Ich denke, es gibt hier noch so einige unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu, aber vielleicht finden wir doch noch eine Basiserkenntnis die es weiterzugeben lohnt. Die Idee mit dem geteilten Durchfluss wie von rene beschrieben, macht schon wieder Sinn. Oder!?


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Zacky schrieb:


> *Verweilzeit[min] = Volumen der Filteranlage[m³] / Durchflussgeschwindigkeit[m³/h]*60 *
> 
> 
> In meinem Fall: 38 kbm Teich, 4 kbm Filtervolumen, Durchfluss 25tsd l/h = *9,6* Minuten Standzeit.



Auf deine 9,6Min kommst du immer egal wei groß dein Teich und Fischbesatz ist.
Oder sind die Werte anders bei 10, 38 oder 100m³ Teich?
Somit sagt dieser Wert nichts zur Umwälzrate.

In dem Link wird einfach gesagt der Teich soll alle 2Stunden durch den Filter aber woher kommt diese Aussage?

Und genau diese Bedingungen sind für uns wichtig.

Norbert


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

http://www.naturagart.com/klares-wasser-im-teich/teichfilter/filtertechnik-basiswissen

Lest hier mal über die Zirkulationsrate.
Er ist Biologe und hat ganz andere Werte und auch einige Erklärungen.


http://www.koi-hobby.de/teich-technik/filtertechnik/umwalzrate___volumenstrom.html
Hier ist der Gegensatz dazu.

Wem glaubt man nun?


----------



## samorai (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo!
Ich habe noch eine andere Formel gefunden und die orientiert sich an das Wasservolumen und den Fischbesatz an Hand des Gewicht.
Im Kosmos Handbuch Garten Teiche von Beck steht auf Seite 96 unter Wasserumwälzung.
Zitat: Das Wasservolumen eines normalen Teichs sollte etwa zweimal am Tag umgewälzt werden.Wenn man Fische hält,kann sich dieser Zeitraum verkürzen, bei einen Fischbesatz von einem Kilogramm Fisch pro Kubikmeter Teichwasser muss das Wasser im Teich schon alle zwei Stunden komplett umgewälzt werden, damit das Wasser frei von Schwebeteilchen und Algen bleibt.  Zitat ende.
Hilft euch das weiter?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Geisy schrieb:


> Oder sind die Werte anders bei 10, 38 oder 100m³ Teich?



Die Werte sind sicherlich andere, wenn man von einer festen Konstante wie Durchsatz ausgeht. 

10 kbm Teich = 1 kbm Filter nach 10% Regel = 1 kbm Filter / 25 kbm/h Durchsatz x 60 = 2,4 Minuten
38 kbm Teich = 3,8 kbm Filter nach 10% Regel = 3,8 kbm Filter / 25 kbm/h Durchsatz x 60 = 9,12 Minuten
100 kbm Teich = 10 kbm Filter nach 10% Regel = 10 kbm Filter / 25 kbm/h Durchsatz x 60 = 24 Minuten

Es ist ja noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob diese 10% Regel überhaupt noch Bestand hat? Die Verweilzeiten geben einen zeitlichen Rahmen vor. Ob dies bio-wissenschaftlich ermittelt wurde, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber so wäre doch zumindest die Option vorhanden, anhand der Verweilzeit und der Filtergröße zum Teich eine Durchflussrate zu berechnen. 

Wenn es denn dann tatsächlich so wäre, dass die Verweilzeit bei 10% Filtern, stets zwischen 8-12 Minuten liegt und daraus resultierend das Teichvolumen 1 x alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter geht, hat doch diese Aussage einen Anhalt zur Richtigkeit. 

Auf die restlichen Fragen von mir, was ein optimaler Filter u.s.w. wäre, ging bislang keiner ein!?

Die Berechnungen für die notwendige Menge an Filtermaterial / m2 Besiedelungsfläche anhand von Fischgewicht im Teich hat doch auch Bestand und wird angenommen!? Ist das wissenschaftlich hinterlegt? Wenn ja, weiß ich nicht wo es steht, aber vielleicht kann man daraus auch noch etwas ableiten, was die Umwälzrate/Verweildauer betrifft!?

Da ich weder das fachliche Wissen über die bio-chemischen Abbauprozesse von Filterbakterien und auch keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung für die Verweildauer im Filter habe, steige ich an dieser Stelle aus. 

Nachtrag: eigenes Zitat 





> Die Verweilzeiten geben einen zeitlichen Rahmen vor.


 Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob diese Verweildauer von 8-12 Minuten nur frei erfunden ist!? Irgendwo müssen die Leute doch ihre Erkenntnisse her haben!? Leider findet man nirgends eine echte Erklärung.

Wie gesagt, ist nicht mehr mein Thema mangels fachlichen Hintergrundwissens.


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

 ick wess nit
 Aber da psst irgend etwas nicht mit der Verweilzeit.
Wenn so eine Bakterie Wasser mit Nahrung um sich hat dann braucht sie eine Zeit  X um diese zu futtern. Da ist es egal wie groß der Filter ist. Und sie kann auch nur in einem bestimmten Radius um sich fressen.
Oder meint ihr die schwimmt zum ausgleich mit ihrem HellX  an der Leine eine Runde im Filter rum? Denn 100 m3 Teich =10m3 Filter, aber nur 1 kg Fisch als nur 2 Liter HellX 

LG Rene


----------



## Geisy (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Ich hab mir nun noch mal meine Gedanken gemacht und versucht es mir logisch zu erklären, ob es stimmt ??

*Die Filtergröße* ist vom Fischbesatz und der damit verbunden Futtermenge abhängig.
Je nach Filtermaterial ergbit sich daraus die Filtergröße.
Hierzu gibt es einen guten Rechner von Schrödi auf Excelbasis.
Da kann man nach größe der Fische das Gewicht berechnen und die Futtermenge.
Daraus dann je nach Filtermaterial (Helix, Schaumstoffmatten, Kies, etc) die benötigte Menge zum Abbau.

*Bei der Umwälzrate* bin ich bei der Formel die Ron bereit gestellt hat und die logisch die Umwälzraten von Naturagart bis zum Highend Koipool erklärt.


> Fischbesatz von einem Kilogramm Fisch pro Kubikmeter Teichwasser muss das Wasser im Teich schon alle zwei Stunden komplett umgewälzt werden


Kg Fisch/m³.......Umwälzrate in Std
1kg...................alle 2Std
2kg...................alle 1Std
4kg...................alle 0,5Std
0,5kg................alle 4Std
0,25kg...............alle 8Std
0,125kg.............alle 16Std
0,0625kg...........alle 32Std
Hier mal in einer Grafik dazu
 

Natürlich wird sich diese Kurve etwas verschieben je nach dem wie stark man Füttert.
Züchter/Mäster werden da etwas höher liegen und Otto normal etwas drunter.
Viele beim Koihobby liegen drauf.
Um so höher man fährt um so empfindlicher wird das ganze und wenn man den Fischen mehr Platz gibt finden die auch mal so was zu fressen und brauchen dann vielleicht sogar weniger Futter.

Wenn man nun mal rechnet könnte man bei einem 10m³ Teich mit einer Umwälzung von einmal die Std 20kg Fisch halten bei passend zur Futtermenge ausgelegtem Filter.
20kg Fisch sind ca. 2Koi von 82cm _oder 5Koi von 60cm_ oder 140Goldfische von 20cm.

Oder bei mir: 300m³ Teich und ca. 50Kg Fisch bei Umwälzung alle 24Std und wenig Fütterung liegt auch das nur leicht neben der Linie

Gruß
Norbert, der sich nicht sicher ist ob es stimmt es aber logisch findet


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Norbert,

das scheint mir recht plausibel.
Nur gibt es dann wieder den Haken, den ich schon oben beschrieben habe.
Skimmer und Bodenabläufe brauchen einen bestimmten Floh um effektiv zu arbeiten. Wohin also mit der mehr Menge an Wasser bei großen Flächen / m³ bei geringem Besatz / Futter 
Also doch am Biofilter vorbei? Aber was ist dann mit dem nicht biologisch gefiltertem Wasser, was ja nur wegen dem Floh und evtl. enthaltenem Grobpartikeln zirkuliert werden muß???

Ich denke das wenn der Floh berechnet wird nach der abzusaugenden Fläche und man danach den Vorfilter berechnet ist man auf der sichersten Seite. Danach kommt dann eine ruhig größere Bioabteilung mit notfalls weniger Besiedlungsfläche (halt soviel wie für den Kg Fisch benötigt wird). Dann hat man genug Reserve bei wachsendem Fischbestand.

Ist der Teich jedoch zu klein für die Masse an KgFisch, sprich der benötigte Floh für die BA und Skimer nicht ausreichend um den Bakis (welche ja dann viel Besiedlungfläche und damit eine große Bioabteilung benötigen) nicht genug Wasser zu kommt dann ist das Problem pöse.

LG René 
irgenwie jagd der Hund hier seinen Schwanz, oder der Schwanz den Hund


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Nun steige ich doch nochmal ein. 

Ich möchte mal dieses Zitat nutzen und auch noch unterteilen.



> bei einen Fischbesatz von einem Kilogramm Fisch pro Kubikmeter Teichwasser muss das Wasser im Teich schon alle zwei Stunden komplett umgewälzt werden



Also könnten wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass sich die Durchflussmenge mit dem Gesamtgewicht des Besatzes ergibt? Was hat jetzt das Gewicht des Besatzes mit der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit tatsächlich zu tun? Arbeiten die Bakterien schneller, wenn mehr Kg-Fisch vorhanden ist? Muss ich das Wasser schneller durch den Filter schieben, weil die Bakterien sonst absterben? Ich erweitere doch das Volumen an Filtermenge zum Gewicht/Futter je kg Fisch. So könnte man doch sagen, ich brauche für einen 2kg Fisch nur 10 Liter Filtermaterial, weil dieses entsprechend seiner Größe und Futtermenge ausreichend ist. Habe ich dann einen 2.Fisch mit 2kg ~ also 4 kg Fisch brauche ich 20 Liter Filtermaterial. (Die Literanzahl ist nur beispielhaft!) Und nur weil ich 10 Liter mehr Filtermaterial und 2 kg Fisch mehr habe, muss ich die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit gleich erhöhen!? Warum? Sind die Ausscheidungen mehr, weil größerer Fisch? Sind die Belastungen mehr, weil mehr Futter für großen Fisch nötig ist? Dazu passe ich doch immer die Menge an Filtermedium an. 

Die Verweilzeit hat keinen Wert. Die Rohrleitungen haben keinen Wert. Die Filtergröße hat keinen Wert. 



> alle zwei Stunden komplett umgewälzt werden, damit das Wasser frei von Schwebeteilchen und Algen bleibt



...oder ist das die Begründung für die Durchflussmenge!? Das wurde ja schon erwähnt, dass ein höherer Durchsatz durch gute Vorfilterung zur Wasserklarheit beiträgt, was aber zuvor als irrelevant betrachtet wurde. 

Also ich stehe immer noch auf dem Schlauch, was ich denn nun als Maßgabe nehmen sollte.


----------



## lotta (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



> Also ich stehe immer noch auf dem Schlauch, was ich denn nun als Maßgabe nehmen sollte.


Ich vermute, so geht es uns allen?Drum finde ich das Thema ja so spannend.
Und der" Floh" in der Diskussion, gefällt mir besonders


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Nach einem Kaffee, mal wieder einen Gedanken. 

Wollen wir mal zusammenfassen?

Ich versuch es: 

Die Teichgröße ergibt sich aus der zu erwartenden Besatzdichte - nehme ich mal Koifische - 

- 5000 l für den 1.Koi und je 1000 l je weiterer Koi

...anhand der Besatzdichte (kg-Fisch) brauche ich Faktor X an Filtermedium und Menge

...Filtermedium und Menge ergibt Größe/Volumen des Biofilters

...Besatzdichte (kg-Fisch) je kbm Teichvolumen = Durchsatzgeschwindigkeit

Zusammenfassend:

...10.000 l Teichvolumen = 6 Koi a' 50 cm = 6 x 2,25 kg = 13,5 kg Fisch...
...13,5 kg / 10 kbm Volumen = 1,35 kg je kbm Teichvolumen...
...1,35 kg = ??? Durchflussrate ???


----------



## Geisy (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Zacky

Man muß doch das Gesamtgewicht der Fisch im Verhältnis zum Teichinhalt sehen.
Soweit ich weiß pieselt ein Fisch das 12fache seines Körpergewichtes am Tag.
Wenn er dies in einem 1m³ Teich macht ist das Wasser da höher belastet wie im 10m³ Teich.
So muß man doch sehen das das belastete Wasser schneller zur Biologie kommt und gereinigt wird, als im großen Teich.
Und so braucht man eine höhere Umwälzrate bei gleichem Fisch und Futter zufuhr.

Natürlich ist das irgendwann nach oben begrenzt, auch wegen der Verweilzeit.

Laßt uns den Flow für die Rohre später angehen und uns erstmal einig werden welche Umwälzrate für sauberes Wasser gebraucht wird.

@lotta, ich find die Diskussion hier auch echt klasse.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Zacky schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend:
> 
> ...10.000 l Teichvolumen = 6 Koi a' 50 cm = 6 x 2,25 kg = 13,5 kg Fisch...
> ...13,5 kg / 10 kbm Volumen = 1,35 kg je kbm Teichvolumen...
> ...1,35 kg = ??? Durchflussrate ???



Hier müßte das gesamte Wasser laut Grafik ca. alle 1,6 Stunden durch den Filter.

Wenn die noch wachsen und dann 80cm groß sind hast du 54kg Fisch und dann wird auch eine 30 Minuten Umwälzung nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo,

mir wird das so langsam zu mathematisch... 

Aber ist nicht jeder Teich anders? Da das reine Koibecken, dort der naturnahe Teich mit Pflanzen. Dort mit Pflanzfilter , da ohne. Der eine hat einen Vliesfilter, der andere einen mit Helix, der dritte filtert mit Schwämmen, der vierte mittels Bürsten. Auf der linken Seite ist ein UVC-Klärer im Einsatz, auf der rechten Seite keiner.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Ergebnis zählt. Gute Wasserwerte, sauberes Wasser und gesunde Fische zählen und sonst nichts. Wie man da hin kommt, lässt sich nicht über Formeln ermitteln. Jeder Teich hat seine Unbekannten und das ist dann doch wieder wie in der Mathematik....

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Danke Norbert  

@ Holger

Da hast Du sicherlich recht, dass jeder Teich so individuell wie sein Erbauer ist. Aber ich fände es gut, wenn man auf gewisse "Grundlagenformeln" zurückgreifen kann, um es einfach auch deutlich transparenter zu machen.

Es gibt Basiswissen über die Filtermedien. Da lässt sich ermitteln, wieviel von welchem Filtermedium brauche ich!? Dafür ist wiederum das aktuelle Gesamtgewicht des Besatzes ein Kriterium. Steigt die Besatzdichte in Form von Gewicht, muss ich unter Umständen wieder Filtrmaterial nachlegen. Wie von Rene schon erwähnt, Reserven schaffen. Mehr Filtermedium benötigt wiederum mehr Platz, also verändert sich automatisch dass notwendige Filtervolumen (Biofilter). Auch der Pflanzenfilter/Kiesfilter bietet eine besiedelte geschützte Fläche für Bakterien. Also sollte auch dieser Berücksichtigung finden.

Für die "angemessene" Teichgröße gibt es einen zu brücksichtigenden Wert. 5000/1 + 1000/1

Für die Umwälzrate hätten wir jetzt ggf. auch eine Berechnungsgrundlage. kg/Fisch / kbm/Teich

Für das notwendige Filtermedium hätten wir die Angaben der Hersteller zur geschützten Fläche.

Je nach Filtermedium braucht man Platz, siehe Patronenfilter, Helix, Mutag-Chips etc.

Ich denke, so kommen wir der Sache schon sehr nahe, um zumindest einen Anhalt zu haben.


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Zacky!
Deine Berechnungen beziehen sich auf eine neue Formel 5000 l auf einen Koi usw. , was ist denn mit der alten Formel 10 000 l auf einen Koi und auf jeden darauf folgenden 2000 l mehr. 
Manchmal haben gerade die alten Werte mehr bestand als man glaubt.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi Ron.

Warum nehme ich diese Formel? Gute Frage!  Die alte Formel 10.000/1 und 2000/1 kenne ich so noch gar nicht, da mir sonst nur die 10.000/1 und 1000/1 bekannt war. Mit der Zeit hat sich ja vieles zu mehr Effizienz verändert, so dass ich einfach nur pauschal davon ausgegangen bin, das mit verbesserten Vorfiltern und effizienteren Filtermaterialen die Besatzdichte zum Volumen sich dahingehend geändert hat. So dass man nun auf Grund der verbesserten Reinigungswirkung der Filter auch bei höherer Besatzdichte noch ausreichend Teichvolumen zur Verfügung hat.

Aber auch hier sprichst Du wieder auf eine Variable an, die man diskutieren könnte. Wie groß ist denn der Fisch, der 1000 l Volumen haben sollte? Ist das ein Koi von 20cm oder gar ausgewachsen mit durchschnittlich 70cm? Ich weiß es nicht wirklich, da die "Gelehrten" aus der Fachliteratur dazu keine Aussagen treffen wollen.

Nachtrag: Aber selbst die Angabe dieser Werte wird unerheblich, wenn sich alles doch nur auf das Gesamtgewicht des Fischbesatzes bezieht. 

Jedoch müsste ich ja irgendeinen Ansatzpunkt mal aufnehmen, um Anderen ggf. einen Rat geben zu können. Vieles hat sich bestimmt aus den Erfahrungen der Einzelnen ergeben, was sich als "Maßgabe" eingebürgert hat und in Fachbüchern niedergeschrieben wurde. Oder!? 

Wenn man sich hier auf einen festen Wert einigen würde, sei es mir nur Recht. 

Ich bin sicher nicht der Letzte, der sich nicht von anderen Meinungen überzeugen lässt. Ich werde mir auch nicht anmaßen zu behaupten, dass alles was ich denke und schreibe, stets korrekt ist. Ich gebe nur allgemeine Dinge wieder, die ich mal gelesen, gehört und gesehen habe und jetzt mit meinen Gedanken verbinde. 

Nicht das mich jemand hier falsch versteht!


----------



## Geisy (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Ich bin nun mal angefangen alles hier in eine Formel zu packen.
Einflußgrößen sind:
Besatzdichte=Kg Fisch pro m³ Wasser
Umwälzrate= 2Std für 1kg Fisch pro m³ Wasser, dem entsprechend hoch und runter
Belastung durch Futtermenge:
1%Futtermenge = Standard
0,5% Futtermenge = -50% Belastung und Umwälzung
1,5% Futtermenge = +50% Belastung und Umwälzung

 
Um zu prüfen ob es stimmt, würde ich mich freuen wenn mir mal jemand seine Werte der oberen 3 grauen Kästchen in der Grafik per PN schickt.

Fischgröße in cm.....Fischgewicht in kg für normal gewachsene Koi
10...........................0,018
15...........................0,061
20...........................0,144
25...........................0,281
30...........................0,486
35...........................0,772
40...........................1,152
45...........................1,640
50...........................2,250
55...........................2,995
60...........................3,888
65...........................4,943
70...........................6,174
75...........................7,594
80...........................9,216
85..........................11,054
90..........................13,122
95..........................15,433
100........................18,000
105.........................20,837
110.........................23,958
115.........................27,376
120.........................31,104
125.........................35,156

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. aktuell ist das Beispiel von Zacky in der Grafik


----------



## Limnos (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi

@ Norbert:Soweit ich weiß pieselt ein Fisch das 12fache seines Körpergewichtes am Tag.

Ich weiß zwar keinen besseren Wert hierzu zu nennen, bin aber in zweifacher Hinsicht skeptisch. Die Fischniere müsste eigentlich weit weniger leistungsfähig sein, weil sie im Vergleich zum Körpergewicht kleiner ist. Zum anderen aber hat der Süßwasserfisch die Daueraufgabe, durch Osmose eingedrungenes Wasser wieder aus dem Körper heraus zu bringen. Daraus würde zumindest folgern, sollte der obige Wert stimmen, dass es sich um einen extrem verdünnten Urin handeln muss. Wir, mit dem vielfach größeren Körpergewicht und der höheren Nahrungsaufnahmemenge werden unsere Eiweißabbauprodukte in ca. 1,5Liter Urin wieder los. Wenn es also nur um den Abbau der Ausscheidungsprodukte geht, sind meiner Meinung nach so hohe Umwälzraten stark überdimensioniert und bestenfalls  für die Klarhaltung des Wassers, nicht aber für seinen Chemismus notwendig. Auch sind meiner Meinung nach Bakterienrasen, die den gesamten Teichboden überziehen - und warum sollten sie nicht auch dort sein, wo ihre Ausscheidungen den Algen zugute kommen und sie von deren Sauerstoff profitieren - mindestens ebenso wichtig, sodass letztendlich das, was im Filter sich abspielen mag, gar nicht die Bedeutung hat, die ihm beigemessen wird. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Geisy (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Wolfgang da hast du recht, ein Fisch kann ja nicht mehr Ausscheiden wie er Aufgenommen hat.
Liegt die Belastung des Wassers dann nur an der Futtermenge die er Aufgenommen hat?
Naturkarpfen die vielleicht nur 50% der Futtermenge finden haben dann auch nur 50% der Ausscheidungen bzw. Wasserbelastung?

Und noch eine Frage zum Beitrag von Ron (Samorai)
Er hat gelesen das bei 1Kg Fisch pro kbm Wasser man den Teich 2mal die Stunde umwälzen soll.
Bedeutet das, das man bei 2Kg Fisch doppelt so viel umwälzen muß und beim 0,5Kg die hälfte?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Die Urinausscheidung ist nicht Futter sondern Tempersturabhängig. 
Das 12fache scheidet ein Koi bei ca.20Grad aus. Im Winter reduziert sich das auf das ca.4fache des Gewichtes. 
Wäre das nicht so, würde jeder ungefilterte Teich der Tod der Bewohner zur Folge haben. 

Was ihr mit Euren Umwälzraten habt, kann ich schon lange nicht mehr verstehen. 
Ja, ein gewisses Maß an Umwälzung muss da sein. Aber das ist von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich. Da gibt es weder ne Formel noch eine Richtlinie. 
Da hängen auch Faktoren wie Art und Menge der Biologie, Art der Filterung, Art und Menge des Pflanzenbesatzes und natürlich Art und Menge der Teichbewohner davon ab.
Mit einer selbstgebastelten Formel kommt man auf keine allgemein gültige Formel. 

Mandy


----------



## Geisy (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Mandy

Das mit der Temperatur versteh ich nicht.
Gibt es einen anderen Grund als das mit der Temperatur die Futtermenge sinkt?

Wenn man sich nun mal nur die Auscheidungen bei 20Grad anschaut, muß die Menge doch auch unterschiedlich sein je nach dem wieviel ich füttere oder?


Zur Formel
Hier haben wir deine Punkte berücksichtigt, wobei wir bei den Bewohnern erstmal nur von Fisch ausgehen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Bei geringer Temperatur reduziert sich der Stoffwechsel, demzufolge auch die Urinausscheidung. 
Urin hat nichts mit der Futtermenge zu tun, oder musst Du vom Brötchen pieseln gehen 
Im Winter reduziert sich alles beim Fisch. Die Atmung wird langsamer, die Bewegungen werden auf ein Minimum reduziert, die Wasseraufnahme fährt runter. 
Dieser Gesamtzustand bei geringer Temperatur ist verantwortlich für die reduzierten Ausscheidungen flüssiger Konsistenz. 

Der ausgeschiedene Kot ist ne andere Sache. Der ist im Winter gleich null. Da gebe ich Dir Recht.Keine Futteraufnahme -> keine Kacke  
Aber pissen tun sie immer  

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Was ihr mit Euren Umwälzraten habt, kann ich schon lange nicht mehr verstehen.
> Ja, ein gewisses Maß an Umwälzung muss da sein. Aber das ist von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich. Da gibt es weder ne Formel noch eine Richtlinie.



Hallo gesagt.

Was ist das Ziel mit dem Wirr-Warr um die Umwälzraten? Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen. 

Es existieren mehrere verschiedene Formeln die als Maßstab für einen Teich - hier leider speziell für einen Koiteich - angegeben werden. Da wären die "Formel"-Angaben zum Mindest-Volumen für einen Koi und Koiteich.

Alleine hier gibt es bislang 3 Meinungen: *a) 5000/1 ~ 1000/1* und *b) 10000/1 ~ 1000/1* und dann noch *c) 10000/1 ~ 2000/1*.

Da wäre noch die "Formel"-Angabe, dass bei einem Besatz von *1kg/kbm* das Wasser a*lle 2 Stunden* durch den Filter sollte. Daraus ergibt sich die unter Maßgabe des tatsächlichen Fischgewichtes im Teich die scheinbar *optimale Umwälzrate*.

Dann gäbe es da noch die "Formel"-Angabe zur Verweilzeit des Teichwassers im Biofilter *Verweilzeit[min] = Volumen der Filteranlage[m³] / Durchflussgeschwindigkeit[m³/h]*60*, was sich auch wieder auf die Umwälzrate auswirkt.

Dann sind da noch die Angaben zur notwendigen* Filterfläche/Besiedlungsflache* der Filtermedien zum *Gesamtgewicht Fisch*, wa die *Menge an Filtermaterial* ergibt. 

Wenn man jetzt all diese Faktoren versucht zu berücksichtigen, sollte es möglich sein, den optimalen Teich und Teichfilter zu bauen.


An dieser Stelle möchten wir mal die Angaben zum Mindestvolumen zur Diskussion stellen. Von welcher Größe eines Koi geht man denn hier aus? Einem ausgewachsen Koi von 75cm (Durchschnitt) oder welchen Durchschnittswert nimmt man hier an? Rechnet bitte selbst mal nach, wenn wir von gängigen Angaben über Größe und Gewicht eines Koi ausgehen und der Angabe zum Volumen. (Ursprung "Schroedis Koirechner")

Beispiel: 

75 cm Koi ~ 7,594 kg ~ 10.000 l Teich ~ Besatzdichte 1 Koi

75 cm Koi ~ 7,594 kg ~ 50.000 l Teich ~ Besatzdiche a) 46 Koi b) 41 Koi c) 21 Koi

Nun stelle ich mir mal 46 oder auch nur 41 ausgewachsene Koi in einem 50.000 l Teich vor.  Ist ganz schön viel! Schon zuviel? Hat sich darüber mal jemand echte Gedanken gemacht? Ich nicht! Erst nach dem Einwand von Ron habe ich mal nachgedacht. Es lässt sich keine Erklärung oder Begründung für diese Angabe finden.

Wenn wir jetzt mal weiter rechnen würden bringen diese 46 Koi ein Gesamtgewicht von 349 kg (Gesamtgewicht) zustande. Diese Gewichtsangabe wird wieder benötigt um die scheinbar optimale Menge an Filtermaterial zu berechnen. Das Gewicht von 349 kg Fisch benötigt zum Beispiel etwa 959 l Helix (14er). (Ursprung "Schroedis Koirechner") 

Wer bekommt denn in seinem Filter schon diese Menge an Helix unter!? 1000 l Helix passen nicht zwangsläufig gut in ein 1000 l Filterbecken!  Da bewegt sich nix und richtig durchströmt wird es sicher auch nicht. Und jetzt kommt zu dem Gewicht die scheinbar optimale Durchflussgeschwindigkeit dazu, die im Moment schon jenseits von Gut & Böse liegt.

Wenn man nun noch die Filtergrößen berücksichtigt, ist der Filter gar nicht in der Lage die ankommende Durchflussmenge zu verarbeiten.

Wenn man diese ganzen Faktoren mal berücksichtigt, wird man schnell feststellen, dass dann so mancher Filter und so mancher Teich im Verhältnis zueinander deutlich zu klein ist oder halt einfach die Besatzdichte (Bezug Gewicht) deutlich zu hoch ist. Die Umwälzrate erhöht sich theoretisch mit steigenden Gesamtgewicht, die theoretische scheinbar optimale Verweilzeit im Biofilter ergibt sich wieder aus der Umwälzrate. Die Umwälzrate und die Verweilzeit geben dann wieder die theoretische scheinbar optimale Filtergröße vor.

Unterm Strich habe ich mit dem Einwand von Ron "Samorai" zur Frage des Mindestvolumens, meine Ansicht dahingehend bereits geändert, dass ich meine, eine Pauschalaussage "Mindestvolumen/Koi" ist nicht mehr haltbar. Die Faktoren Filtermedium und Menge sowie Durchflussgeschwindigkeit und Verweildauer sind plausibler zu erklären und sind auf schon bestehende Meinungen/Erklärungen sinnvoll nachvollziehbar.

Ich habe für mich auch festgestellt, dass es nur drei Möglichkeiten gibt, es _*optimal*_ zu halten - den Teich vergrößern und/oder den Filter anpassen und/oder den Besatz angleichen.

Versucht bitte mal ganz objektiv über die hier benannten Formelversuche nachzudenken und nimmt eure Teiche samt Besatz mal als Grundlage. Norbert und ich haben diese Formeln in den letzten Tagen verstärkt unter die Lupe genommen, darüber diskutiert, die Ergebnisse ausgewertet und so konnte Norbert diese anfängliche Tabelle erstellen.

Auch die Einwände mit Pflanzenfilter, Filtergräben und Biofilmbewuchs auf der Folie und im Teich überhaupt ist sicher zu berücksichtigen, jedoch findet sich heirfür keine verwertbare Angabe. Auch ein durchströmter Pflanzenfilter, der mit Substrat gefüllt ist, bietet eine Filterfläche - keine Frage. Auch dieser Punkt (Substrat im Pfanzenfilter) kann dann ja bei einer Berechnung der Filtergrößen und der notwendigen Menge an Filtermaterial berücksichtigt werden.

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!


----------



## Zacky (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Wenn man anhand dieser Berechnungen im Umkehrschluss dann wieder die Besatzdichte für jeden individuellen Teich ermitteln kann, ist Jeder glücklich. Oder?

Da kommen dann die Faktoren wie: ich habe einen Biofilter von xxx Liter - ich will eine Pumpe von max. xxx l/h - ich habe ein Teichvolumen von xxx Liter ~ und könnte bis xxx kg/m³ Fisch hältern. Aus dem Gewicht ergibt sich dann nur noch die Menge an Biomedien.

Wäre das nicht gut!?


----------



## Olli.P (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi,

mal eine Frage in den Raum geworfen, kann sein das ich es nicht gelesen habe............ 



> Dann gäbe es da noch die "Formel"-Angabe zur Verweilzeit des Teichwassers im Biofilter



Wie errechne, messe, ich die überhaupt?

Gleich beim ersten Fluten des Filters? Denn dann wäre es ja der beste Zeitpunkt. Denn sobald ich die Pumpe an schmeiße, nehme ich die Zeit bis das Wasser wieder aus dem Filter raus kommt = Verweilzeit. 

Nun noch was da zu:



> Nun stelle ich mir mal 46 oder auch nur 41 ausgewachsene Koi in einem 50.000 l Teich vor. Ist ganz schön viel! Schon zuviel? Hat sich darüber mal jemand echte Gedanken gemacht?



Da schreibt doch ein Dr. Lechleiter: 



> Was ist "Überbesatz"?
> 
> "Überbesatz" ist vor allen Dingen ein Modewort der Kritiker der modernen Aquakultur. Es soll dem Verbraucher suggerieren, dass in der Fischzucht viel zu viele Nutzfische in viel zu wenig Wasservolumen gehalten werden und dass schon dies allein quälend für die Fische und schlecht für deren Qualität sei.
> 
> ...



Quelle

Die Fortsetzung:



> Wie schon ausgeführt, bereitet im Koiteich nicht ein „Überbesatz“ Probleme, sondern eine Überlastung des Reinigungssystems, also im Wesentlich des Filters, durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische. Diese führt zu schlechter Wasserqualität.....................



Quelle


Und schon stellt sich wieder die Frage:

Welche Besatzdichte ist nun angemessen..........................


----------



## Zacky (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



> Verweilzeit?
> 
> Wie errechne, messe, ich die überhaupt?



Dazu wäre hier noch ein schöner Beitrag, schon älter, aber ich denke, dass sich die bio-chemischen Prozesse in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht geändert haben. Quelle: Lothar Gehlhaar

Über den Ursprung dieser Formelberechnung für die Verweilzeit bin ich noch am recherchieren und suchen. Wer da schon was gefunden hat, bitte her damit. Das ist eben Eine der vielen Formeln, die häufig zu Rate gezogen werden.


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hat wirklich niemand weiter zu diesem Thema eine Meinung?  Kein Interesse?  ...oder eher unwichtig!?


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

@Rico

Natürlich habe ich noch Interesse.  Nur bin ich auch noch nicht schlauer und auch noch auf der Suche nach anderen Fakten,  welche uns eine Berechnung ermöglichen 

LG Rene


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi Zacky!
Ist nicht ganz so leicht, dieses Thema. ...Wo ist vorne und wo ist hinten.... ?
Vielleicht lässt sich der Teich in gar keine Formel pressen, nur in verschiedene Regeln, die den vielen Facetten eines Teiches ins richtige Licht setzen, damit er auch funktioniert.
Dann gibt es noch Standort-Faktoren, die den Teich wiederum anders "arbeiten" lassen.

Trotzdem würde ich gerne noch einen Gedanken zur Verbesserung los werden, egal ob er richtig oder falsch ist. Der Filterkreislauf hat sich hier so eingebürgert; Teich- UVC- Filter- Pflanzenteich.
Was passiert wenn man den Pflanzteich aus der Fiterkette entfernt und ihm einen eigenen Kreislauf "gönnt". Die Pumpe mit der, der Teich gefahren wird, hat eh eine zu große Durchflussrate. Denn es ist bekannt das der Pflanzteich besser funktioniert, wenn die Durchflussrate niedriger ist, natürlich mit einer gewissen Vorfilterung(zB. Filtersack oa. an zu raten).
Dazu würde es nochmal eine Verweilzeit geben( Biofilter) auf der man Einfluss nehmen kann, ohne den Hauptfilterkreislauf zu schwächen (Pumpendimmung, Zugventileinstellung).

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hi Rene, Hi Ron...

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback.

@Ron - Das es kein leichtes Thema ist, macht es ja so spannend. Und ob richtig oder falsch, spielt keine Geige!  ...denn wichtig sind die gemeinsamen Gedanken, die wir auf jeden Fall brauchen...

Das Thema ist überwiegend eh' wahrscheinlich mehr in der Theorie zu erfassen, da Umwelteinflüsse, Wasserwerte, Standorte, Licht und was es sonst noch geben kann, gar nicht im Detail zu berücksichtigen sind. Auch stammen die hier angenommenen Formeln scheinbar mehr aus der Theorie, Erfahrung und Beobachtung vieler Koihalter über Jahre. Einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis gibt es da wohl eher nicht. Zumindest habe ich keinen gefunden. 

Einige dieser Faktoren/Formeln ergeben aber wiederum einen Sinn, wenn man sie im Ganzen und in Kombination betrachtet. So ist die Aussage "der Teich sollte innerhalb von 2 Stunden durch den Filter" auch nicht mehr so abwägig. Auch die eigentlich "veraltete" Aussage "8-10% des Teichvolumen sollte das Filtervolumen sein" kommt im Gesamten auch wieder zum tragen. Warum? Die Ergebnisse der vorliegenden Formeln zueinander ergänzen sich dahingehend und ergeben so scheinbar doch die optimalen Bedingungen für einen Teich. 

An dieser Stelle bin ich soweit, dass ich sagen würde, die Besatzdichte für einen optimal ausgelasteten und funktionierenden Teich samt Filter liegt bei max. 1 kg/Fisch je kbm Teichvolumen. Also ich würde da schon die Besatzdichte begrenzen, denn Wasserwechsel sind sicher hilfreich, können aber nicht als Faktor zum Filtern genommen werden. Wenn ich Wasserwechsel machen muss, mache ich diese doch, weil meine Werte aus dem Ruder laufen. Also ist der "Filter" nicht optimal. Diese Angabe beruht allerdings wieder auf die als optimal angenommenen Faktoren, wie Filtervolumen, Durchflussgeschwindigkeit und Verweilzeit.

Die Verweilzeit ergibt sich wahrscheinlich aus der Sauerstoffsättigung des Teichwassers beim Einfließen in den Biofilter. Beim Durchströmen der Biomedien verbrauchen die Bakterien Sauerstoff, je länger der Weg durch den Biofilter ist, desto mehr nimmt die Sauerstoffsättigung ab. Bei zu geringer Sauerstoffsättigung hören die Bakterien auf "optimal" zu arbeiten. Es scheint also so, als wäre die optimale Durchfussmenge ~ durch einen optimal auf das Teichvolumen ausgelegten Biofilter ~ auf die optimale Verweilzeit im Biofilter bezogen. Also kurz gesagt, die Bakterien verarbeiten in einer Zeit von 8-12 Minuten bei optimaler Strömungsgeschwindigkeit eine auf das Filtermedium bezogen U]optimale[/U] Menge an Schadstoffen.

Ob das so wissenschaftlich haltbar ist und überhaupt in einen Zusammenhang passt, weiß ich natürlich so nicht, aber so habe ich die verschiedensten Beiträge über die Verweilzeit verstanden und so ergab dieser Faktor für mich wieder Sinn. 

Der Pflanzenfilterteich ist ein wichtiger Punkt in der Filterung, jedoch habe ich dafür keinen Bezugswert gefunden. Ich würde aber wiederum, hierzu die Filterfläche (Besiedlungsfäche) als Faktor mit einbeziehen. Das Filtermedium Substrat gibt es in verschiedenen Arten und Varianten, also Kies, Lavagranulat und so weiter. Ich denke, all diese Substrate haben sicher auch einen Wertfaktor für Besiedlungsfläche und sollten demnach berücksichtigt werden. Da stimme ich Dir also voll zu. Doch sollte auch hier die "optimale" Verweilzeit/Durchströmgeschwindigkeit zum Volumen des "Filter" mit einbezogen werden.

Diese Angaben sind nur theoretische Annahmen, also ohne nachweislichen wissenschaftlichen Bezug und sicher nicht abschließend, wenn überhaupt richtig und sachlich.


----------



## Michael H (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Das ich ja auch bald vor der Frage stehe , welche Pumpe ist das Thema schon Intressant .
Wie ich sehe gibt es halt kein ( richtige ) Formel dafür .
Jeder Stunde Umwälzen oder doch alle 2 Stunden nur , Verweilzeit im Filter , mit oder ohne Pflanzen/Bodenfilter.
Das ist für mich zuviel Theorie , bin da eher der Praktische Typ . Ich versuche und teste das bei mir und werde dann hier ne Rückmeldung geben . Kann halt nur eine Weile dauern , bis ich ein Spruchreifes Ergebniss hab.


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Ich denke, der wichtigste Faktor ist der *Besatz* und da würde ich derzeit empfehlen, nicht mehr über 1 kg je 1m³ zu gehen. Steigt das Verhältnis über 1 kg gibt es nur die Variante, Teich und Filter vergrößern oder Fisch abgeben.


----------



## Geisy (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

@Rico, ich Glaube wir sind schon ziemlich weit.

Um die Formeln zu Testen wäre es gut wenn wir mal einige verschiedene Teiche mit gutem Wasser gegen prüfen.
 
Wenn ihr mir mal die grauen Felder zukommen laßt, samt Umwälzrate so könnten wir die Formeln auch testen.

Koi Gewichtsrechner gibt es auf Google genug Z.B. Schrödis oder hier:
http://www.zahlengenie.de/koi/grossrechner/koirechner.php

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Zacky!
Ich muß noch dazu sagen, daß der Versuch schon bei mir läuft.
Der Pflanzteich wurde aus der üblichen Filterkette entfernt und hat nun einen eigenen Kreislauf, mit einer eigenen "kleinen" Pumpe.Seit Anfang Oktober, leider war die Einlaufzeit ungünstig gewählt und so wollte ich wenigstens das nächste Jahr abwarten, bevor man Schlüsse daraus ziehen kann. Aber mit diesem Thread kommt es alles etwas anders.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



samorai schrieb:


> Aber mit diesem Thread kommt es alles etwas anders.



Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht!? 

Könntest Du mir bitte mal die Tage die Eckdaten für deinen Teich per PN schicken, damit ich ein paar echte Daten zum Testen habe!? Teichvolumen, Biofiltervolumen(Material), Pflanzfiltervolumen(Material außer Pflanzen-also Substrat?), Pumpengrößen? Besatz kg?

Wäre echt super!


----------



## Hoshy (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin
Meine Meinung steht.BA mit DN 110 ~13000 L/h ;Skimmer mit DN 110 ~7000 L/h.Vorfilter ->Biostufe.Die Menge des Biomedium hängt von der Besatzdichte und der Futtermenge ab.Winterbetrieb Absaugung über Skimmer oder Mittelwasserablauf,BAgedrosselt/zu,Filterleistung reduziert(Wassertemperatur)Flow angepasst.


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Zacky!
Ich kann Dir alles schicken, mit Ausnahme kg Fisch, es gibt da einige Schwierigkeiten mit der Eisdecke. Hallo wir haben Winter.
Fiktieve Angaben werden Dir nichts nützen, oder?
Und es ist ein Versuch, also eine Maßnahme die aus theoretischen Erkenntnisse entsteht.
Die Zeit war im vergangenen Jahr eigentlich zu kurz.Ganz gerne würde ich es mal eine ganze Teichperiode über beobachten, bevor ich darüber schreibe.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

@-Ron

Kein Problem. Ich rechne aktuell eh' nur mit fiktiven Daten und schaue, wie sich diese zueinander verhalten. Also schick mir die Daten (gerne auch nur geschätzte Gewichtsdaten vom Herbst) nur, wenn Du magst. Das Du deinen Versuch erst beobachten und auswerten möchtest, kann ich verstehen. Ist völlig ok.

Ich habe auch schon den Gedanken gehabt, ob ein nachfolgender Pflanzenfilter mit Substrat nicht sowieso im Verhältnis zum Kunststoffmedienfilter hinzugerechnet werden kann. Selbst die darauf folgende Durchflussgeschwindigkeit (Verweildauer) könnte man anpassen oder halt wie bei Dir - gleich zwei Kreisläufe.

Ich warte geduldig ab und ansonsten komme ich Dich im Frühjahr einfach mal besuchen (wenn ich darf?) und dann können wir schon mal drüber quasseln. :beten

@-Felix "Hoshy"

Diese Werte sind sicher für die Durchströmgeschwindigkeit der Rohre entscheidend. Da hast Du sicher Recht und ich sehe das ähnlich. Jedoch wollen wir erst einmal klären, welche Durchflussmenge ist nun am besten für den Biofilter geeignet. Zu schnell durch den passenden Biofilter ist evtl. nicht gut - zu langsam durch den passenden Filter evtl. auch nicht. Ist der Filter zu klein, ist auch Geschwindigkeit nicht alles. Die Strömgeschwindigkeit für die Rohrleitungen kann man immer noch in einem zusätzlichen Kreislauf ohne Biostufe schieben. 

Man stelle sich mal seinen aktuellen Besatz in 3-5 Jahren vor und errechne das Gewicht. Ich denke, wenn man sich dann an die "optimale" Durchflussmenge halten mag und "theoretisch" jenseits der 60tsd l/h pumpen müsste wird es eng, wenn der Filter nur ein IBC oder 3 x 300 l Regentonnen sind. Ich bin gespannt, wie das funktioniert. Die Menge an Filtermedium muss dann auch noch in den Filter passen. Dieses Gewicht und auch die Größe der Fische in 3-5 Jahren habe ich persönlich bislang im eigenen Teich keineswegs berücksichtigt. oops  

Und zur Besatzdichte selbst habe ich erst einmal aktuell eine eigene neue Meinung, die ich mir auf Grund der Faktorenzusammenhänge erkläre. Macht euch dazu mal selbst eure Gedanken, wie groß eure Koi noch werden können, wieviel Koi ihr habt und was ist euer aktuelles Teichvolumen.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Also mit genauen Größen oder Gewichten kann ich nicht dienen. 
Für Versuchszwecke werde ich meine Bande nicht in Aufruhr versetzen und sie rausfangen. 
Über Wasserwerte etc.lässt sich ab der entsprechenden Temperatur reden 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



> ...mit genauen Größen oder Gewichten kann ich nicht dienen. ...werde ich meine Bande nicht in Aufruhr versetzen und sie rausfangen.


 

Hi. 

Genauere Größen sind jetzt auch nicht nötig. Jeder weiß doch in etwa, wieviele Fische er im Teich hat und wie groß sie in etwa im Herbst waren. Anhand der Anzahl und Größe lässt sich in einer Formel ein etwaiges Gewicht abschätzen und das reicht doch schon. Die Biofiltergröße sollte generell bekannt sein, die Pumpenleistung mit der man standardmäßig im Sommer filtert und das Teichvolumen ohne Biofilter ist auch bekannt. Das sind ja Parameter die sich von selbst nicht mehr ändern. Es geht ja nur darum, mal die Formeln auch mit anderen "Echt"-Daten abzugleichen.


----------



## Hoshy (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin Zacky
Mein Teich wird nach dem Umbau ca 70 m³ haben(Tiefzone 3 mal 10 m 2 m tief).Gefiltert wird über TF und __ Hel-X.Besatz wird max 20 Koi.Flow geplant mit Luftheber ~46 m³/h.
Hel-X Menge wird hier berechnet.
http://www.koi4ever.de/privat/calc.html
"Den Flow" wird es wohl nicht geben,hängt immer von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab.Bei mir ist eine Pflanzenzone von ca 1/3 der Teichoberfläche vorhanden und somit wird eine Umwälzung von ca 1,5 h pro Teichvolumen ausreichen.Bei einem reinem Koiteich ohne Pflanzen dürfte es eng werden.Also sind Erfahrungswerte von anderen Teichbesitzern immer gut.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo 

Ich denke der Flow im Teich muss so hoch sein ( je 110er Rohr gut 12-15 TL) das sich der "Dreck" nicht in den Ecken und oder in den Rohren absetzen kann.

Zur Verweildauer , mmmmh , das Wasser wird doch im Kreislauf gepumpt,  wenn man sich das ganze als Becken mit Kartoffelbrei vorstellt und ich sitze im Filter und will den futtern, ist mir doch das völlig egal wie schnell der an mir vorbei sausst, ich sitz doch voll im Brei (die Nährstoffe sind doch gelöst im Wasser und qasi überall, und keine Pakete die alle 30cm vorbei saussen) , was ich jetzt nicht bekomme kommt in einer Stunde doch wieder vorbei .

Gruss Obs  der noch mit ca 450 L ,14er Helix im 2TL Filter filtert, im Frühjahr ist  ein Filterumbau geplant und eine Umstellung auf 2x 75er LH und  2x110er Einlauf , das Helix wird auch um ca 150 L Reduziert


----------



## wp-3d (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo,

einige Punkte sind meiner Meinung falsch bedacht.

Berechnungen nach Gewicht klappt bestimmt nicht, nach Tabelle hat ein 20 cm Koi 0,144 Kg
ein 65 cm Koi kommt auf 4,943 Kg.

So kommen ca. 34 Fische mit 20 cm auf ein Gesamtgewicht von einem 65 cm Koi.

Hier sollte schon klar sein das 34 Jungtiere die aktiver und verfressener als ältere Tiere
weit mehr Dreck machen, auch wenn sie nur so viel Futter wie ein großer Koi bekämen.
Jeder Teich hat mehr oder weniger einen Algenrasen der von so einem Jungfischschwarm 
bearbeitet wird. 
Es werden stetig Schmutz und Algen gelöst und auch durch mehr Verwirbelung das Wasser getrübt.

Die meisten Berechnungen sind Pi mal Daumen aus der Aquaristik, 
5-10% Filtervolumen auf ein Aquarium, was selbst mit Bodengrund und vielen Pflanzen bei wenig Besatz und Fütterung ein Selbstläufer sein kann. 

Biofilter und mechanische Vorfilterung sollte getrennt sein. 

Je besser die Vorfilterung um so weniger Biofilter.

Ich muss keine Bakterien in einer Kiste züchten, es ist wie ein Komposter, 
werden keine organischen Abfälle eingefüllt gibt es keinen nährstoffreichen Humus durch Zersetzung  von Bakterien.

Am Ende ist mit einem effektiven Vorfilter auch die Anzahl der Tiere egal.

Mein alter Teich war sehr gut besetzt, mit einer Umwälzung von 1x pro Stunde.

Er war die letzten Jahre oligotroph, die Pflanzen und Bodengrund hatten keine Nahrung um zu wachsen oder Bakterien zu ernähren, 
so musste ich die Pflanzen auch noch düngen. 
(Hier hatte die Besatzdichte keinen Einfluss)

Eine allgemeine Formel für alle Teiche wird es nie geben, 
selbst bei runden Teichen mit optimaler Strömung wird es durch die Pilzabdeckung der Bodenabläufe verwirbelungen am Boden geben, 
wenn zwei oder mehr Abläufe vorhanden sind.


.


----------



## Zacky (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Vielen Dank für die Meldungen. 



Hoshy schrieb:


> Mein Teich wird nach dem Umbau ca 70 m³ haben...Gefiltert wird über TF und __ Hel-X.Besatz wird max 20 Koi.Flow geplant mit Luftheber ~46 m³/h...eine Pflanzenzone von ca 1/3 der Teichoberfläche vorhanden und somit wird eine Umwälzung von ca 1,5 h pro Teichvolumen ausreichen.


 
Wieso nur ein Besatz von 20 Koi? Von klein auf bis ausgewachsen oder gleich ausgewachsen? 1/3 der Oberfläche beinhaltet welches Volumen? Substrat in der Pflanzzone? Könntest Du bitte deine Einschätzung zur Umwälzung mal näher erläutern?

Auf Erfahrungen anderer Teichbesitzer zurückzugreifen, ist sicher das Beste, aber die Erfahrungswerte variieren ja genaus0 wie die Angaben. 



Patrick K schrieb:


> ...wenn man sich das ganze als Becken mit Kartoffelbrei vorstellt und ich sitze im Filter und will den futtern, ist mir doch das völlig egal wie schnell der an mir vorbei sausst, ich sitz doch voll im Brei, was ich jetzt nicht bekomme kommt in einer Stunde doch wieder vorbei.


 
Wenn Du den ganzen Tag im Brei sitzt  und futterst was kommt, stelle ich mir mal vor, wie Du etwas futtern willst, wenn es Dir quasi in das Gesicht gefeuert wird und nicht gemütlich zur Schnute geführt wird. ...aber mal ehrlich... wenn Du zum Futtern und Verwerten des Brei eine gewisse Menge "Spülwasser" - bei den Nitrifikanten der Sauerstoff - benötigst, aber nur einen Liter zu Verfügung hörst Du irgendwann auf, zu futtern, weil dein "Spülwasser" alle ist. Klar bekommst Du in der nächsten Runde einen neuen Liter, aber das was Du nicht futtern konntest bleibt drin. In der nächsten Runde kommt jetzt nicht nur der Rest aus der Runde 1 vorbei, sondern der Rest plus den frischen Teller mit Brei. Auch hier schaffst Du wieder nur die Hälfte und der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne. 

Du reduzierst deine Menge Helix um 150 l und veränderst die Durchflussrate auf etwa Wieviel l/h? Du hast einen 2000 l Biofilter zu welchem Teichvolumen?

Das mit dem Flow für die Rohrleitungen wird nicht ausgeschlossen, denn das sehe ich ähnlich. Daher ist die Idee, mit dem Biofilter über einen Bypass zu beliefern ja schon relevant. Ich kann doch trotzdem mit einem höheren Flow dran gehen, um die Rohre "frei" zu halten und nur 1/3 des Flow über den Biofilter, Pflanzenfilter oder sonstigen Filter schieben.



wp-3d schrieb:


> ...einige Punkte sind meiner Meinung falsch bedacht.
> 
> Berechnungen nach Gewicht klappt bestimmt nicht, nach Tabelle hat ein 20 cm Koi 0,144 Kg...ein 65 cm Koi kommt auf 4,943 Kg...so kommen ca. 34 Fische mit 20 cm auf ein Gesamtgewicht von einem 65 cm Koi


 
Genau das ist auch mit ein Grund für meine Gedanken. Wenn das Gewicht aber irrelevant ist, sollte doch bedacht werden, dass 20 Koi - wenn sie im Teich verbleiben - ausgewachsen deutlich mehr Futter bekommen. Kann man davon ausgehen, mehr Futter auch gleich mehr Ausscheidungen oder bleiben diese gleich?



wp-3d schrieb:


> ...klar sein das 34 Jungtiere die aktiver und verfressener als ältere Tiere weit mehr Dreck machen...Es werden stetig Schmutz und Algen gelöst und auch durch mehr Verwirbelung das Wasser getrübt..


 
Das stimmt sicherlich, aber handelt es sich hierbei nicht um substanziellen Schmutz der tatsächlich mechanisch gefiltert wird!? Hier wäre ggf. wieder eine hohe Umwälzrate im Allgemeinen notwendig um eine klare Sicht zu bekommen. Schwebstoffe filtern? Die Abfallprodukte wie Ammonium, Nitrite, Phosphate sind doch die, welche durch den Biofilter absorbiert werden sollten.



wp-3d schrieb:


> Biofilter und mechanische Vorfilterung sollte getrennt sein. Je besser die Vorfilterung um so weniger Biofilter. Am Ende ist mit einem effektiven Vorfilter auch die Anzahl der Tiere egal. Mein alter Teich war sehr gut besetzt, mit einer Umwälzung von 1x pro Stunde..


 
Ein Vorfilter ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt in der Filterkette, aber wie wirkt sich der bessere Vorfilter denn auf das Verhältnis Biofilter aus? Weil die groben Schmutzstoffe schneller entsorgt werden?

Auch hier noch die Frage, wenn erlaubt, wie groß ist der Teich und der Biofilter, und wie hoch war die Umwälzrate bei 1 x Stunde?



wp-3d schrieb:


> Eine allgemeine Formel für alle Teiche wird es nie geben.


 
Das mag sicherlich so sein und ist auch unbestritten, eine allgemeine Formel für alle Teiche wird es nie geben, aber verschiedene Faktoren könnten doch auf ein optimales Maß gebracht werden. Oder?


----------



## Hoshy (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin Zacky
Der Besatz von 20 Koi ist für mich ausreichend.Es werden Nisai eingesetzt,20-35 cm.Diese 20 Paddler haben dann genug Platz um sich auch stressfrei aus dem Weg gehen zu können.Die Pflanzzone wird ca 7 m³ haben.Die Pflanzen kommen in flache Bäckerkisten (10 cm höhe) und werden nur in Flußkies gesetzt.Die Kisten werden auf Betonsteine (5 cm)gestellt,so das Wasser frei unten strömen kann.Durch das Verhältnis ~70 m³ und 20 Koi sollte die Umwälzung von ~46 m³/h reichen.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Zacky

Angenommen das Futter flitzt vorbei und ich komme nicht nach ,teile ich mich und zwar sehr schnell ,je mehr Flow um so mehr mögliches Futter ,je mehr Futter um so mehr Obs im Filter

Anderst sieht es aus wenn ich Abwasser filtere und dieses nach dem Filter, Sauber sein soll, dann brauchen die Backies, die Zeit , um die "Arbeit" zu verrichten

Ich habe eigentlich einen 2400L Biofilter mit im moment noch ca. 450L ,14er Helix auf 20 TL Teich mit 11Koi, einen mit ca. 25 cm ,3x 60-70cm und der Rest liegt bei ca. 50cm 

über Sommer 2013 hatte ich einen LH Flow von ca. 12TL , werde diesen verdoppeln,  im Winter pumpe ich mit einem Flow von 3300L

gefüttert wird übers ganze Jahr

ich selbst nehme mir lieber diese Liste als Ausgangspunkt für Berechnungen für die Futtermenge
Quelle http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/

Grösse  	Gewicht
10-13cm	45g
13-15cm	70g
15-20cm	100g
20-25cm	200g
25-30cm	350g
30-35cm	600g
35-40cm	800g
40-45cm	1,1kg
50cm	2kg
60cm	4kg
70cm	7kg
8-10cm	15g
80cm	10kg

Ich bin der Meinung das die Faustformel 10TL / 1 Koi und dann 1TL / 1 Koi bezieht sich weniger auf den Nährstoff Eintrag  als mehr auf die __ Parasiten Dichte.

Gruss Obs


----------



## wp-3d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Rico,

der kleine Teich hatte einmal 6000 Ltr. und wurde nur mit Kunststofffaser mechanisch gefiltert.
Die Pumpe saugte das Wasser durch die Faser und förderte anfangs ca. 6000 Ltr. 
Je mehr sich die Fasern verdichteten und nur noch feinst filterten, verringerte sich auch die Förderleistung der Pumpe und die Fasern mussten gereinigt werden.

Der Besatz waren 15 bunte Karpfen im Schnitt 40 cm und zeitweise unzählige Goldfische bis 15 cm in allen Größen.

Biofilter, war der Teich selbst mit Bodengrund und Pflanzen.
Das ein zigste, was auch jetzt noch läuft ist ein Rieselfilter/Regentonne zum Nitrat abbau.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/105

Ich denke, anhand meines alten Teiches ist eine Formel über eine Besatzdichte nicht anwendbar.

Egal wie viel Besatz und Schmutzlast, die organischen Abfallprodukte müssen nur schnell und möglichst fein aus dem Wasser. 
Nach meinen letzten Erkenntnissen an meiner jetzigen Anlage ist eine Umwälzung von 1/2 besser 1mal des Teichvolumens 
pro Stunde durch einen mechanischen Feinfilter/Vorfilter zu befördern.
Schaffe ich es den Schmutz auf diese Weise auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, 
so reduziere ich automatisch auch Ammonium, Nitrite und Phosphate, das sind ja Ausscheidungsprodukte von Milliarden Mikroorganismen 
die genau wie auch die Fische Lebewesen sind, Sauerstoff verbrauchen und auch das Wasser belasten. 
Das bedenken nur die wenigsten, man sollte sie nicht in Biofiltern füttern, sondern das Futter entziehen.

Bei der Besatzdichte müssten die Mikroorganismen hinzu gerechnet werden, dann währen einige Teiche schon überbesetzt. 



Danach kann man sich wegen der flüssigen Ausscheidungen der Fische Gedanken über eine Biofilterung machen.
Habe ich genügend Bodengrund und Pflanzen brauche ich auch keine extra Tonnen.


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Allerseits.

Immer wieder freue ich mich, wenn es neue Antworten und Argumente gibt.  Auch ein Danke, an die User die mir ihre Teichdaten zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Nachdem ich nun die letzten Beiträge und auch die Daten für echte Teiche mal näher betrachtet habe, bin ich wieder am Anfang dieses Threads -  - und voller Unwissenheit und Unsicherheit. 

Anhand des Beispieles von Werner wird gezeigt, dass es auch anders geht. Die Frage wäre jedoch, ob das Volumen des im Teich befindlichen Substrates doch eine ausreichende Menge an Fläche für die notwendige Menge Bakterien bietet!?

Das würde ja theoretisch bedeuten,dass ich nur mit feinster Vorfilterung filtern muss und das Wasser dann mit bislang unbekannter Umwälzleistung durch den Filter schicke, wenn ich davon ausgehen kann - je höher die Umwälzung - je feiner die mechanische Filterung - desto weniger Schmutz - desto weniger Filtermaterial. Führt das dann bis dahin, dass ich kein oder nur sehr wenig Filtermaterial mehr benötige? Woher weiß ich dann, wieviel ich noch brauche? Reicht es dann vielleicht doch aus, wenn ich im Teich einen Pflanzenfilter integriere und Substrat einbringe? 

Das macht doch aber irgendwie keinen Sinn. Irgendwo muss doch die Leistungsgrenze des Teiches erreicht sein, aber wo?

Wenn sich keine tatsächlich erfassbaren Faktoren finden lassen, hätte es doch zur Folge, dass niemand eine Aussage zur effektiven Umwälzung des Teichwassers geben kann!? Auch eine Aussage zur Filtergröße könnte ohne erfassbare Daten nicht getroffen werden!? Wie begründet der Hersteller eines externen Filters seinen Bezug zur Teichgröße? Somit wären ja alle Angaben, selbst die zur benötigten Filtermenge nicht mehr zu erklären. 

Also ich stehe jetzt wieder am Anfang und habe ...


----------



## Hoshy (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin Zacky
Den alten Teich hatte ich mit nur 10m³ gefahren.Dabei habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht,das im Pflanzbereich der Flusskies völlig sauber war.Kein Mulm,kein stinken.Anders sah es am Teichboden aus.Hier war eine Schicht Flusskies von ca 15 cm Stärke und diese war völlig verdreckt und beim rausholen stank es erbärmlich nach Faulschlamm.


----------



## wp-3d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Felix,

im Bachlauf ist es die Selbstreinigung von Gewässer:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstreinigung

Im Teich war der Kiesel wahrscheinlich zu grob, er darf im Schnitt nur max.10 mm haben.
Die Kiesschicht sollte auch nur max. 10 cm betragen. 

Feiner Kies hat weniger Hohlräume und kann von den Koi auf der suche nach Nahrung gut durchgekaut werden. 


@ Rico, ich antworte später. 
.


----------



## Hoshy (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Moin Werner
Na ich bin geheilt,in den neuen Teich kommt so ein Zeug nicht mehr rein.Behindert die Absaugung über BA und bindet Dreck.


----------



## wp-3d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Rico,

habe eben noch eine verständliche Schrift gefunden.:http://www.seilnacht.com/Lexikon/Gewaess.htm

Wenn Filterhersteller Klarwasser nur in Verbindung mit UVC garantieren, 
trauen sie ihrem System selbst nicht.

Alle Filter machen eine gewisse Zeit zufriedenstellend ihre Arbeit, 
bis auch die UVC die Probleme nicht mehr Kaschieren kann.

Heute wird ja alles mit Zusatz "Bio" verkauft. 
Das beste Beispiel sind die kleinen Bio-Baumarktfilter, die als mechanischer Filter gar nicht so schlecht wären.
Nur müssten sie alle paar Tage gereinigt werden, aber wer will dieses.

Die grösseren Mehrkammerfilter bieten mehr Volumen mit Schaumstoffmatten verschiedener
Porenweite. 
Der Besitzer ist schon eher zufrieden, er hat ja wie ich oft lese, eine lange Standzeit und in Verbindung mit UVC tatsächlich auch länger klares Wasser.
Nur das jeder Schwamm in wenigen Wochen mit 1 Kg Schlamm eine sehr produktive Düngerfabrik ist, ist nur wenigen bewusst.

Jeder sollte seine UVC einstampfen, so kann er anhand der Tabelle unten, selbst beurteilen wie es um sein Teich bestellt ist. 
Ich denke die meisten würden sich erschrecken wenn sie feststellen, das es im günstigsten Fall gerade noch eutroph ist.

Am besten haben es die Hersteller von Vlies-filter umgesetzt, sie haben es begriffen.

Leider zu teuer in Anschaffung und Folgekosten, ich mache mir etwas Arbeit mit Legging am Luftheber.

Mit Ausdauer hatte ich den alten Teich so weit, das für Bakterien und Pflanzen kaum Futter vorhanden war und so eine Biologische Filterung auf Sparflamme lief.

Pflanzen wurden gedüngt und alle Besiedelungsflächen z.B. Bodengrund konnten sich bei Bedarf wieder Besiedeln.

Wie viel Biofilter sein sollte kann ich nicht sagen, ich denke es kann nie zu viel sein, 
ein klarer oligotropher Bergsee hat auch mehr Besiedelungsfläche als er braucht.

Wenn jetzt wieder einer erzählt, solch ein Gewässer hat kaum Kleinlebewesen um Fische zu ernähren, der hat Recht. 
Viele Koiteich Besitzer hätten gerne so ein Wasser und seine Fische brauchten nicht hungern, das Futter kann per Hand in den Teich gebracht werden.


.


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Ein Hallo in die Abendrunde.

Ich habe mich weiter dran gemacht, die in der Koi-Szene allgemein verwendeten Angaben zu werten, in Formeln zu packen, zu berechnen und bin momentan zu folgendem Entschluß gekommen.
*
Die Umwälzrate und alle weiteren pauschalen Aussagen beziehen sich durchaus auf das Gesamtgewicht des Fischbesatzes in einem Teich.*

Die Aussage _"das Wasser sollte innerhalb von 2 Stunden etwa 1 x durch den Filter"_ würde ich befürworten.  wenn...siehe weiter unten...

Bei meinen Berechnungen auf der Grundlage _"kg/kbm/2h"_ habe ich festgestellt, dass das Gewicht einen definierten Bezugspunkt zur Umwälzrate hat. Ich habe diese Formel in 4 verschiedene Einzelergebnisse zerlegt und komme dennoch stets auf ein fast annähernd gleiches Ergebnis. Bei den Einzelergebnissen habe ich die Angaben teils bis auf l/s und kg/s herunter gebrochen und so meine Berechnungsfaktoren gefunden. Diese dann wiederum miteinander verrechnet und letztendlich einen Mittelwert erhalten.

Bei einer Besatzdichte von ~ 1kg/kbm - liegt die Umwälzrate bei ~ 1 x in 2 Stunden, nur wenn der Teich etwa diese Besatzdiche beinhaltet. Damit ließe sich diese pauschale Aussage durchaus begründen.

Daraus resultierend ergibt sich auch für die häufig verbreitete Aussage _"das Filtervolumen solle 8-10% zum Teichvolumen haben"_ aus meiner Sicht auch einen Wahrheitsgehalt. Wenn ich nämlich das Umwälzvolumen zur Teichgröße berechne, ergibt sich daraus in meiner Formel mit dem Fakter "Verweilzeit" eine Volumenangabe, die etwa diese Prozentsätze erreicht. Ich habe hier bewusst mit dem Zeitfaktor _"Verweilzeit 8-12 Minuten"_ gerechnet.

Dies aber alles nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Besatzdichte bei ~ 1kg/kbm liegt. Ist die Besatzdichte kleiner, ist eine geringere Umwälzrate sowie ein kleineres Volumen des Biofilters möglich. Ist der Besatz höher ändert sich natürlich auch wieder die Umwälzrate sowie das daraus resultierende Filtervolumen. Selbst bei einer Besatzdichte von 200% würde die Umwälzrate nunmehr bei 1 x in der Stunde liegen. Wenn ich dazu jetzt wieder das Filtervolumen sehe, liege ich hier bei der Mindestverweilzeit (8 Minuten) bei etwa 13% zum Teichvolumen. Das bestätigt mich schon in der Annahme das auch diese Aussage durchaus einen Wahrheitsgehalt hat.

Im Grunde genommen sind die vermutlich "optimalen" Werte, bei einer Besatzdichte von max. ~ 1 kg/kbm zu finden, wenn man tatsächlich alle kursierenden Pauschalaussagen miteinander kombiniert und gegenseitig berücksichtigt.

In Zahlen ausgedrückt, würde es so aussehen...

 

Für mich ist zumindest auch klar geworden, dass ich in Bezug auf das Wachstum meiner Fische, die Besatzdichte und das Gewicht berücksichtigen sollte. Aus meiner dann aktuellen Situation muss ich die möglichen Konsequenzen ziehen. Welche das dann sein werden, muss ich dann entscheiden.

Es ist nur eine Auswertung von theoretischen Angaben und theoretischen Ergebnissen, sicher nicht abschließend und Fehler, Fehlinterpretationen sind ebenso nicht ausgeschlossen.


Es gibt auch genügend Beispiele, wo es auch ohne die Faktoren sehr gut funktioniert, so dass stets auch eine individuelle Betrachtung erfolgen sollte.


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Nachtrag: Es sind hier jetzt nicht die Rohrleitungen berücksichtigt worden. Nicht das es zu Mißverständnissen kommt. 

2.Nachtrag: Ob das Filtervolumen so noch Bestand hat, ist sicherlich fraglich, da sich ja mehr das Filtermaterial adäquat zur Futtermenge erhöhen sollte. Die höhere Futtermenge resultiert ja wiederum häfigst auf das Gewicht der Fische. Von daher könnte hier nur noch der Faktor "Verweilzeit"  zu sehen sein, jedoch macht es ja keinen Sinn evtl. 2000 l Filtervolumen zu haben und nur 300-400 l Filtermaterial. Wie ja auch schon durch Andere gesagt wurde, ist die Vorfilterung mit das entscheidenste "Filtermedium".


----------



## Patrick K (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Zacky 

Erstmal   "Was raus ist muss ich nicht umwandeln" das ist wohl jedem Klar, also gut Vorfiltern 

Ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt das in einem geschlossenem System die verweilzeit nicht die grosse Rolle spielt, wenn das so wäre, würden intensiv bewegte Helixfilter (wie bei Lobo zB.) ein schlechteres Bild abgeben, den die sind meist mit einem relativ hohen Flow betrieben .

Ich denke auch das die Art des Filtermediums ausschlaggebend ist , bei Helix einen grösseren Flow als bei Schaumstofffiltern (Patronenf. usw.)

3-400 L bewegtes Helix auf 2TL Filter ist meiner Meinung nach, wesentlich besser als 1TL Schaumstoff auf 1TLFilter, zu mal ich mein Helix im Frühjahr nur mit dem Gartenschlauch durchspüle und dazu keine Ewigkeit brauche wie beim Schaumstoff

Belüftung ist Wichtig , aber lass ich mal für mich weg ich pumpe mit LH

Gruss aus der  Sonnen verwöhnten Pfalz ,  Obs


----------



## Patrick K (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Nachtrag I

mal ne Gute Nachricht für extrem Faltenteichbesitzer

Je mehr Falten im Teich je grösser die (Backieansiedlungs) Fläche im Teich um so kleiner kann der Filter ausfallen 

Dieser Beitrag soll nur eines aussagen , je grösser die Folienfläche umso mehr Backies arbeiten im Teich , daher ist es wohl so das in grossen Teichen mit normaler Besatzdichte ein kleinerer Flow ( 0,5/ h ) ausreicht 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Patrick!
Wo wir eigentlich schon bei einem nächsten Thema wären.Ich meine Deine letzte Behauptung;
Zwischen den Falten leben eine größere Menge an Bakterien!
Wenn man es genauer unter die Lupe nimmt leben die Backies ohne Sonnenlicht, in den Ansaugrohren / Schläuchen herrschen eigentlich die gleichen Bedingungen( Wer schon mal ein Stück wegen Umbaumaßnahmen entfernen musste) weiß das es in den Rohren / Schläuchen einen Besatz an Biologie gibt.
Vor einigen Tagen gab es auch einen Fred zur Reinigung der selben.

Auch würde ich den Gebrauch einer UVC deutlich klar stellen.Wann ist sie von Bedeutung, wie lange ist die Laufzeit.

Am Ende möchte ich Rico noch einen Dank aussprechen, für seine Bemühungen, auch wenn der Kaffee- Verbrauch etwas gestiegen sei, mach weiter so.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zacky (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Danke Ron. 

Wir können jetzt mal die Verweilzeit und die %ige Filtergröße völlig außer Acht lassen, da diese erfahrungsgemäß scheinbar nicht mehr so aktuell wichtig sind. Bleiben wir aber bitte mal bei dem Wert zur Umwälzrate unter Bezug auf das Besatzgewicht, den ich als informativ und relevant betrachte.

Wenn wir jetzt noch etwas weiter philosophieren wollen, könnte man sich auf die Mindestdurchflussmenge der Rohrleitungen einigen und dann diese Angaben mal mit einbinden. Wie hoch müsste denn die vermeintliche Durchflussmenge sein, um eben nicht eine zusätzliche Reinigung durchzuführen? So könnte man unter Umständen doch die gesamte Durchflussrate berechnen und könnte dann bei der Planung gleich diese Kalkulation mit einbinden. Dies betrifft dann ja mehr die Pumpenauswahl und/oder die Aufsplittung der Fördervolumen in den Filter und in den Freirücklauf. Aus der Feststellung über die Durchflussmenge sind dann auch wieder Rückschlüsse möglich, welche Rohrquerschnitte zum Filter bzw. zwischen den Filtermodulen und dem Teich angemessen wären, um keine Rückstauflächen zu haben.

Was könnte noch berücksichtigungsfähig sein und kann man in Formeln packen?

Was wäre noch wichtig?

Die Menge an Filtermaterial ist wichtig, aber hierzu gibt es bereits ganz gute Tabellen.


----------



## Geisy (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo

Damit wir weiter kommen häng ich mal meinen Rechner als Diskussionsgrundlage hier an.
Es ist noch nicht die Endgültige Version.
Anhang anzeigen Teich-Rechner 03.02.2014.xls
Bitte prüft das mal mit eueren Werten und gebt uns Rückmeldung.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Also erstmal ein ganz großes Dankeschön an die fleißigen Datensammler, Rechner, Tabellenbastler und poster.
@Rico


> Was wäre noch wichtig?


Oberflächengröße zur Berechnung des/der richtigen Skimmer.
Bodenflächengröße damit auch die richtige Menge Bodenabläufe hat.
Daraus ergeben sich dann die benötigten Leitungen incl. Querschnitt.
Und erst dann lässt sich die erforderliche Menge Pumpenleistungen errechnen.

@Norbert

was mir auffällt bei der Tabelle ist, bei Teichgöße 30m³ benötigter Menge Filtermaterial von 7 Liter Hel_X wird ein Filtergefäß mit 450 Litern benötigt.bei einem Floh von 3325 L/h
Wenn dann die 4 Fischlis mit jetzt 40cm ausgewachsen sind 42 Liter Hel:X bei 2735 Liter Filtervolumen und 20199 L/h benötigt.

Ich find die Behältergröße zum Inhalt passt nicht, oder 
Dann fällt mir auf das bei 30m³ die 10%- Regelung für die Filtergröße am Ende doch passt.

Wenn ich jetzt gleich von Anfang an den Filter auf das max Fischgewicht auslege, dann treiben da 7 Liter Hel_X in gut 3000 Liter Filterwasser bei einem Floh von gut 30K.
Dazu kommt dann noch ein bissel Pumpenleistung für evtl. Kreisströmung falls noch erforderlich.
Im Umkehrschluss sollten die 30K Liter gut für 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer reichen.

LG René
der denkt das der Floh etwas zuviel des guten ist, weil er Angst hat beim baden im Bodenablauf zu verschwinden


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Rene

Die Filtergröße ist noch nach der Verweilzeit berechnet.
Wie Rico schon sagte ist das veraltet.
Was meinst du wie wir das berechnen sollen?

evt. das 6 fache der Hel_Xmenge für ausgewachsene Fische?
Also ca. 260l für deine 43l Hel_X?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

hi Norbert,

ich denke das es eher wichtiger ist das die Fläche relativ gering gehalten wird.
Habe es ebend mal ausprobiert und 10 Liter Hel_X ausgebreitet, das ist ja nicht mal ein m²

Da wird es schwer das Zeug zu bewegen und immer im Durchlaufstrom zu halten.
Es ist ja bei schwimmenden bestrebt nach oben zu gehen, dort breitet es sich aus und sammelt sich um den Filterauslauf.
Selbst bei schwebendem hab ich gesehen das sich Teile mehr am Rand aufhalten trotz extremen Lufteintrag. Und somit ist deren Filterwirkung geringer da sich weniger Bakis drauf absetzen. Andere, die im Volumenstrom treiben waren meist wesentlich stärker besetzt und fingen dadurch an das sich die Oberfläche verringerte, bis sich der überwucherte und abgestorbene Bakterienfilm löste.
Der Teil, welcher sich am Filterauslauf befindet wird gewiss immer gut mit Nahrung versorgt und kann auch gut bewegt werden.
Zum Rand hin wird es eher ruhiger und es findet kaum Durchströmung statt.
Wenn man das also auf den aktuellen Bestand optimiert brauch man einen eher kleinen Filter (im Durchmesser) damit sich alles gut bewegt und auch gut durchströmt. Wenn die Fische wachsen, muß man eher mehrere Behälter hinter einander schalten um in allen Behältern eine gleichmäßige Durchströmung und Bewegung zu erhalten.
Damit sind die Gefäße alla IBC eigentlich ungeeignet 
Bzw man muß viel mehr Energie (für die Bewegung) und Hel_X in einen IBC geben als man wirklich benötigen würde.

Um dein Beispiel zu nehmen 





> Also ca. 260l für deine 43l Hel_X


oder aber um das errechnete Filtervolumen von 2735 Liter zu nehmen. 3 IBC mit je 1m³ und 50 Liter Hel_X pro IBC.
Beim zweiten Fall muß man dann beobachten wie der bewuchs vom Hel_X ist und die Bewegung evtl. optimieren.

Nur lässt sich das ganze so nicht in eine Formel packen 

LG René
Wie ihr seht bin ich immer noch völlig verwirrt, vom vielen studieren und kein wenig schlauer
:dumm


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



> Oberflächengröße zur Berechnung des/der richtigen Skimmer.
> 
> Bodenflächengröße damit auch die richtige Menge Bodenabläufe hat.



Hallo an Alle... 

Wenn wir das auch noch errechnen könnten, dann wäre es ja fast eine Doktorarbeit und die fachkundigen Unternehmen hätten nichts mehr zu tun! 

Leider finde ich im Web keine Informationen zu den Einsatzradien von Skimmer und Bodenabläufen. Bei den Herstellern wird nix genaues gesagt, außer mit wieviel Pumpenleistung die Teile funktionieren.

Da in der Teichszene scheinbar die meisten Aussagen nur aus Erfahrungen hervorgehen und dann als das "Maß der Dinge" angenommen werden könnten, sollten wir uns hier vielleicht auch auf die Erfahrungen der aktiven Teichbesitzer stützen. Viele Erfahrungen sind ja überholt, wie wir aktuell erkannt haben.

Von welchen Einsatzradien geht ihr denn so aus? 

Beim Skimmer kann der Einsatzradius sehr gut durch einen oder zwei gegenüberliegende Einläufe verbessert werden. Aber braucht man das unbedingt!? Wir reden hier nur von Schwerkraftskimmer oder Wandskimmern!?  Es wird sich kaum jemand einen Schwerkraftskimmer direkt in die Mitte vom Teich stellen, oder!? Wichtig ist bei Skimmern ja auch die überwiegende Windrichtung, in welcher der Skimmer platziert werden sollte.

Bei Bodenabläufen ist ja erfahrungsgemäß eine optimierte Strömung (meist Kreisströmung) von Vorteil. Aber wie groß ist der Einsatzradius selbst?

Zum Thema Filtermedium und Filtergröße sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal austauschen, wieviel Platz denn tatsächlich das Filtermedium bedarf, um es scheinbar richtig zu durchströmen.

Das ganze Thema bleibt weiterhin sehr theoretisch, kann aber doch recht viele Aufschlüsse bieten, die man in der Praxis umsetzen kann. Alles wird sicher nicht möglich sein, aber es bietet einen Anhalt zum Nachdenken.


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Rene!
Deiner Meinung nach liegt zu viel Helix "brach", an den Seiten und vor dem Auslauf-Kanal. Was ist wenn man eine Ringbelüftung aus 40-50 ger HT-Rohr baut, dabei währe es gut nur die Rohre zwischen den Bogen auf einer oder mehren Linien zu bohren, durch verdrehen auf 1-5 Uhr zum Rand hin könnten dann sogar Ungleichmäßigkeiten ausgeglichen werden, die Luftzufuhr währe dann von unten in einen der Bogen.Jede Seite währe gut einstellbar, wie Handgas bei einem Motorrad.
In der Mitte, die eher ruhig ist, wartet dann die Reserve. Mit Hilfe der Strömung wird sie dann aktiviert.

Die Theorie hört sich immer gut an, aber ich möchte auch keinen Helix -Filter neu erfinden.
Wenn es solche Theorie schon gibt, dann kann die meinige Eingeschmolzen werden.

mfg Ron!


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Ron,

die Idee ist garnicht so schlecht. 
Evtl ließe es sich einfach mit einem Schlauch als Ring gelegt probieren. 
Nur nutzt es wenig das Hel_X zu bewegen wenn es kaum in der Strömung liegt.
Dahin gingen meine Gedanken 
Halt riesiges Gefäß mit wenig Filtermedium nur um die Verweilzeit hin zu bekommen. 

LG Rene


----------



## Hoshy (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Nachtrag I
> 
> mal ne Gute Nachricht für extrem Faltenteichbesitzer
> 
> ...



Moin Patrick
Hierbei darf aber nicht vergessen werden,das sich in den Falten auch Dreck ansammelt und durch die Fäulnis auch eine höhere Keimbelastung entsteht.Für mich ist es also besser die Folie faltenfrei einzubringen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Felix 

Bei den meisten Faltenteichen wirst du wohl recht haben , je nach Teichform, kann es aber auch (wie bei mir) sein, das sich in den Falten kein Schlamm, Dreck ansammeln kann .


Nachtrag II 

In den Falten sollte sich im optimal Fall neben den nützlichen Backies , kein Dreck oder Schlamm ansammeln, da dieser mit seinen Fisch feindlichen Backies und Keimen, eher kontraproduktiv in der Fischhaltung ist 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Rene!
An einen Schlauch hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht, aber im Fall der Filter steht nicht in der Waage oder man möchte mehr Luft am Auslauf des Filters haben, kann man doch ein kleines HT- Rohr mit der Hand drehen und damit die Luft einstellen.
Ich wollte das Rohr nicht durchlöchern wie ein Schweizer Käse, nur eine Hälfte oder ein Drittel, so das man es durch drehen regulieren kann.Besseres Beispiel: Deine Armbanduhr ist der Querschnitt vom Rohr, dann wollte ich nur auf 12 Uhr, 1 Uhr, 2 Uhr und 3 Uhr auf eine Linie der länge nach bohren.
Es gibt auch T-Stücke, wenn Dein Filter so groß ist, kann man noch ein Rohr oder mehrere durch die Mitte ziehen.
Um eine gewisse Rotation zu erzeugen sollte Theoretisch  der Ausgang von der Einleitung unten links in Deinem Filter sitzen bzw.ausströmen, wenn Du am Filter in Strömungsrichtung blickst.
Dann machst Du dir das Magnetfeld der Erde zum Freund, denn auf der Nordhalbkugel fließt rotierendes Wasser immer rechts herum (siehe Abfluss vom Waschbecken).

mfg Ron!


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie oft muss der Teich umgewälzt werden??*

Hallo Zacky!
Du suchst doch noch weitere Formeln für Skimmer und Bodenablauf.
Ich bin oder war in der Dachklempnerei mal tätig und habe es gelernt.Das Fach Strömungslehre war eigentlich immer sehr, sehr langweilig.Aber an die Formeln der Dachentwässerung kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Eventuell hast Du nur an der falschen Stelle gesucht! Rohre = Strömungslehre!
Ein Fallrohr im Querschnitt 100 mm kann eine Dachfläche von 120 m² entwässern.
Ein Fallrohr im Querschnitt 125 mm kann eine Dachfläche von 150 m² entwässern.
Leider ist der Querschnitt bei KG bzw. HT-Rohren etwas größer, aber hiermit gäbe es eine circa Richtlinie.
Diese Richtlinie bezieht sich auf die höchste ab zuführende Menge von Wasser bei normalen Regen, quasi das Rohr ist dann voll.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Tinky (28. Feb. 2014)

Kurz zum Thema... nicht jeder Teich "muss" umgewälzt werden.
Entscheidend ist ja die Beschaffenheit, Lage, Besatz, Bewuchs usw.

Die Teiche meines Schwiegervaters und Vaters werden GAR NICHT mit Pumpe oder Filter umgewälzt - dennoch haben beide NULL Algenprobleme und auch im Hochsommer glasklares Wasser. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl durch das ganze Umwälzen bringe ich das Algenwachstum erst in Gang 

Aber gut das kann ja jeder selber an seinem Teich beobachten und dann ggfs. entsprechende Massnahmen einleiten.


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo.

Ich will noch einmal ganz kurz das Thema aufwärmen und habe eine Frage in die Runde.

Mein Gedanke: Wenn ich eine Umwälzrate von X habe, dazu eine passende Verweildauer im Biofilter und entsprechende Größe realisieren konnte, schaffen es meine Bakteriensiedlungen die Schadstoffe in dieser Zeit aufzuarbeiten. Also den Filter entsprechend langsam durchströmen...

Wenn ich jetzt aber die Umwälzrate aus nicht näher definierten Gründen erhöhen möchte oder muss, durchfließt das Wasser ja entsprechend schneller den Filter. Wenn dieser jetzt auf Grund der Größe nicht mehr die optimale Verweildauer ermöglicht, könnte es doch passieren, dass die Bakterien nicht mehr in der Lage sind, die Schadstoffe zu filtern und Reststoffe über bleiben, die bei der nächsten Runde auch wieder mitkommen. Dieser Kreislauf birgt doch dann das Risiko, dass mit jeder Runde der Schmutzgehalt mit ansteigt.

Macht es unter diesen Umständen dann evtl. wieder Sinn, mehr Besiedelungsfläche für weitere Bakterienstämme zu schaffen - also Menge an Filtermaterial erhöhen, damit mehr Bakkis vorhanden sind mit kürzerer Zeit arbeiten können?
Klingt alles voll blöd und lässt sich schlecht erklären...Bsp. eine Waschanlage - das Fahrzeug fährt mit einer Geschwindigkeit X durch die Waschanlage und der Fahrzeugpfleger schafft es bei der Geschwindigkeit das Fahrzeug bis zur Ausfahrt komplett zu reinigen. Jetzt sollen aber mehr Fahrzeuge in dieser Zeit gewaschen werden und die Geschwindigkeit wird erhöht. Der Fahrzeugpfleger schafft es nun nicht mehr, dass Fahrzeug alleine zu 100 % zu reinigen, so dass ein zweiter Fahrzeugpfleger eingestellt werden muss. Der Eine macht die linke Seite bis Mitte, der Andere die rechte Seite bis Mitte und das Fahrzeug ist in der Hälfte der Zeit gereinigt worden.

Jetzt könnt ihr ordentlich über mein Beispiel ablachen... ...aber vielleicht ist mein Gedanke so besser nachvollziehbar...  ...und eure Meinungen bitte!!


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Rico,

ich glaub der höhere Floh ist nur dann ein Problem wenn auch mehr Nährstoffe für die Bakis anfallen 
Ansonsten wird halt das nächste mal der Rest verputzt, aber evtl. she ich das auch kompl. falsch und schreibt totalen unsin
Aber die Bakis können ja nur das futtern bzw umwandeln was vorhanden ist.

LG René


----------



## wusi (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!



Zacky schrieb:


> Menge an Filtermaterial erhöhen, damit mehr Bakkis vorhanden sind



Bei den meisten Teichen wird das doch so gehandhabt. So ganz nach dem Motto: "Mehr hilft mehr!"
Die Fische wachsen, es wird mehr gefüttert, also muss ich mit mehr Flow fahren damit ich den Mist auch zeitnah aus dem Teich bekomme, und weil dadurch auch mehr Schadstoffe produziert werden, muss ich auch die Menge an __ Hel-X oder was auch immer erhöhen. 

Und ich denke, dass das so auch funktioniert. 

Weiter glaube ich, dass bis zu einem gewissen Maß, das Wasser nicht zu schnell an den Bakterien vorbei geschickt werden kann, wenn von einem Beispiel ausgeht, in dem nur der Flow erhöht und nicht mehr gefüttert wird.
Ich finde da das Bsp. von Patrick mit dem Kartoffelbrei recht anschaulich und auch logisch. Ich, als Bakterie, kann (zB) 4 mal pro Minute einen Bissen schlucken. 
Und da ist es mir egal, ob da jetzt 4 Bissen/Minute vorbei kommen oder 20. Und die verbleibenden 16 kommen ja auf Grund des erhöhten Flows auch wieder früher an mir vorbei. 
Also wird die Menge an Bissen im Teich dadurch insgesamt auch nicht erhöht. Das wäre nur dann der Fall, wenn ich gleichzeitig mehr füttere. 

So klingt das für mich zumindest recht logisch, dass ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad den Flow erhöhen kann, ohne dass sich dadurch die biologische Filterleistung senkt.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Apr. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wie hoch müsste denn die vermeintliche Durchflussmenge sein, um eben nicht eine zusätzliche Reinigung durchzuführen?



Hallo Zacky,

Ich will diese Frage noch mal aufgreifen.
Ich habe im Netz für KG Rohr eine Angabe von mindestens 0,7 m/sec für die Selbstreinigung gefunden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanalgrundrohr

Mit dem Wert habe ich mal gerechnet und komme auf 21.500 L/h für ein 110 KG Rohr!

*Druckverlust Online-Rechner*
*




*
*Berechnungsausgabe*
Fördermedium:Wasser 20 °C / flüssig
Volumenstrom:21,5 m³/h
Dichte:998,206 kg/m³
Dynamische Viskosität:1001,61 10-6 kg/ms

Rohrleitungselement:Kreisrohr
Elementabmessungen:Rohrdurchmesser D: 104 mm
Rohrlänge L: 10 m





Strömungsgeschwindigkeit:0,7 m/s
Reynolds-Zahl:72868
Strömungsgeschw.2:-
Reynolds-Zahl 2:-
Strömungsform:turbulent
Rohrrauhigkeit:0,03 mm
Rohrreibungszahl:0,02
Zeta-Wert:1,97
Zeta-Wert abzw.Rohr:-
Druckv. abzw.Rohr:-
Druckverlust:4,85 mbar
0 bar
*



*
Hinweis: Die Berechnung wurde durchgeführt vom Online-Rechner der Druckverlust-Homepage www.druckverlust.de. Gewähr für Fehlerfreiheit der Berechnungen kann nicht übernommen werden. Obwohl bei der Erstellung der Software selbstverständlich die größte Sorgfalt verwendet wurde, können Fehler nicht ausgeschlossen werden.
****************************************************************************************************
*
Viele Grüße,

Knut

PS: mit dem Rechner kann man vielleicht eine komplette Berechnung durchführen: http://www.wnetz.info
Habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.wasser-wissen.de/linklisten/software_ueber_wasser.htm


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Knut

Danke für die Mühe und die Info...bei 0,7 m/sec ist ja ein ordentlicher Flow vorhanden und das dann nichts liegen bleibt, glaube ich gerne.

Ich habe mal versucht ein 110er Kg auf Schwerkraftbasis auszulitern und bin gerade mal auf 10500 l/h gekommen. Bei mir habe ich am Ende der Filterstrecke meine 15000er Pumpe und die saugt mir die Pumpekammer leer. Leider habe ich in dem einen Kreislauf nur 1 x 110er Rohr zu liegen. So könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man die 0,7 m/sec nur druckseitig oder direkt im Rohr angesaugt schaffen könnte. Ist aber nur so eine Theorie und ein Gedanke.

Wenn die 10500 l/h bei Schwerkraft so stimmig wären, würde es bedeuten, dass wir mit den Bodenabläufen immer das Risiko des Schmutz-Liegenbleibens im Rohr hätten. Die 0,7 m/sec - Berechnung würde erklären, warum so manch ein Teichbesitzer sein Teichvolumen alle Stunde oder halbstündlich durch den Filter schiebst.

Alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
an meinem 110er Teichablauf hing eine 16 TL Rohrpumpe die schaffte es ein wenig den Wasserspiegel im Filter zu reduzieren aber schaffte es nicht wie am Anfang von mir Gedacht den Filter leer zu pumpen, also geh ich davon aus das die 15TL die bei Schwerkraft und einem 110 er Rohr angenommen werden ungefähr stimmen ,warum das bei dir nur knapp über 10TL waren kann ich nicht nach vollziehen 
@Markus 
wenn ich vier bissen schaffe bin ich satt und teile mich, ich denke ein höheren Flow bringt bei anständigen Backiefutter im Wasser auch eine grössere Backiebesiedlung im Filtermedium, im Prinzip schreibt zacky ja nichts anderes, bei ihm ist es halt eine Waschanlage , so hat jeder seine vorlieben
Gruss Obs


----------



## wusi (22. Apr. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> ein höheren Flow bringt bei anständigen Backiefutter im Wasser auch eine grössere Backiebesiedlung im Filtermedium



Das würde dann bedeuten, dass mit höherem Flow sämtliches Bakterienfutter auch schneller verbraucht wird. Bis nichts mehr da ist. Dann sterben Bakterien ab, es gibt wieder einen Nahrungsüberschuss und so weiter und so fort. Ein Kommen und ein Gehen ist das dann.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2014)

Nachtrag I
wer sagt den das das 110 Rohr bei 0,7 m/s voll sein muss 

Ist nicht ALLES , ein kommen und gehen ?

Gruss Obs


----------

